# Review of the Little-Dot MK1 Portable Headphone Amplifier



## Penchum

[size=medium]*Review of the Little-Dot MK1 Portable Headphone Amplifier
 01/12/08*[/size]


[size=medium]*Review equipment listing:*[/size]
 Creative Zen Vision (First Version)
 Microsoft Zune 80
 ASUS Notebook A8JS
 Zero 24/192 DAC/Head Amp/Pre-Amp
 Microsoft Zune 80 default IEMs
 Sennheiser HD-280 pros
 Sennheiser HD-580
 Sennheiser HD-650 

 I ordered my Little Dot MK-1 portable amplifier on the 6th of December. The unit arrived at San Francisco and into customs on the 8th. Much to my surprise, the postman knocked on my door the morning of the 11th, with my MK-1! Five days total to my door in Arizona!

[size=medium]*Out of the box:*[/size]
 The exterior box was a typical shipping box and had very little damage. Cutting the tape and opening up the box, I found another box surrounded by ½” foam. Inside that box, was a top sheet of ½” foam, which I removed to find my MK1, cradled in soft foam cutouts. Contents of the inside box were: The owner manual in plain English, a retail mini to mini cable still in the retail package, a really nice soft leather pouch, an A/C power/charger and the MK1, which was incased in a protective plastic bag. I immediately looked in the owner’s manual to find out the initial charging requirements, which stated that I should give it an initial charge of 4 hours. I plugged in the A/C charger and started the initial charging. I took this time to read the rest of the owner’s manual. This is by far the best owner’s manual I have seen coming from Little-Dot. I took the mini to mini cable out of its package and it seems to be of reasonable quality; OFC copper, gold plated ends, about 6” long. The MK1 its self is beautiful. Unlike the pictures on the Little-Tube site, my MK1 has light grey/silver body and black aluminum ends. The finish on the body is shiny, but doesn’t seem to pick up fingerprints too badly. The lettering on the body identifying the unit is bright silver and looked great on this color of body. On the black back of the unit, were the following items: Charging adapter socket (DC 18V) and the indented micro-switch for gain settings (2,4,8) with 2 as default. Lettering identifies the type of batteries on board the MK1, which reads “LI-Battery DC 4X3.7V. On the black front of the MK1 are: Volume knob, audio in and audio out (3.5 mini sockets), power switch and an indicator LED (blue). What impresses me about both ends is that they are clean and simple. They add to the beauty of this unit, instead of subtracting from it. Everything is in a proportional size, which also adds to the attractiveness of the unit. There are four imbedded black Allen-head screws, two on each end, holding the ends to the body. All in all I would have to say the MK1 is an impressive looking unit and I can hardly wait to fire it up! 







[size=medium]*MK1 Specifications:*[/size]

 National Semiconductor LM4562 High-Fidelity Op-Amp
 Socketed 8-pin Opamp design for Opamp rolling 
 Texas Instrument TPA6120 Headphone Amplifier Circuit 
 4x 500mA/H 3.7v Rechargeable Lithium-Ion battery 
 Approximately 20 hour’s battery life per charge (normal portable load)
 Frequency response: 10 Hz~200 KHz (-1dB) 
 THD+N: 0.001% (32 ohms, 100mW) 
 Recommended Load Impedance: 8 ohm~600 ohm 
 Power Output: 
 30 mW @ 600 ohm 
 60 mW @ 300 ohm 
 150 mW @ 120 ohm 
 500 mW @ 32 ohm
 User Adjustable Variable Gain: 2, 4, and 8x 
 Included 18V AC Charger for recharging and/or power supply for home use
 Dimensions (Metric): 95 mm length by 70 mm width by 24 mm height 
 Dimensions (English): 3.74 inches length by 2.75 inches width by 0.95 inches height
 Weight: 192g or 0.42 lbs (including battery, not including AC Charger






[size=medium]*Initial startup:*[/size]

 I knew from the Owner’s manual, that I needed to run the MK1 when fully charged and exhaust it, then charge it back up to full and repeat this several times. There is no better time to do this than now, so I decided to use this first charge on the Creative Vision as a source and for listening, I will try pretty much everything I have. Using the supplied mini to mini, I connected the Vision to the MK1 and set the gain switch to 8 (highest setting) for my HD-580 & HD-650. I want to see how well the MK1 can drive 300ohm headphones. I plugged in the Vision’s line out, and plugged in my HD-650s, and then I powered everything up. The MK1 rewarded me with a nice blue LED. Using the Creative Vision allows me to use its Line-Out jack and vary the volume strictly from the MK1 and benefit from the better sound quality.






[size=medium]*First listen (during initial startup):*[/size]

 After picking an album to try, I put on the HD-650s and pressed play and ran up the MK1’s volume to ¼. At this level, the volume is exactly what I would call the perfect volume for easy listening. I am hearing an excellent full spectrum of music. Deep bass, clear mids and highs reaching way up! The sound is dynamic, full and flat, with no bumps or extensions at any frequency. Piano passages sound accurate and sweet, vocals are clear and accurate. This is very nice. The bass seems driven very easily and extends way down. Now it’s time to take the volume to ½. Wow! At this level, the HD-650s are cranking pretty good. I still hear the same sound signature as I did at the lower setting, but I am so immersed in the music. This is impressive! It is not tube sounding. It sounds like pure, transparent solid state amplification. At this volume, I was expecting the bass to start losing any overhead available to it, but instead, everything sounds as it should. There is more power available in the MK1 and I’m going to run the volume up and see where we go. To have a volume scale that makes sense, let’s call ½ of the volumes possible travel 50%. Up we go. At 60% it is louder and no changes, at 70% it is much louder (I can’t enjoy music at this volume) and no changes!!! I’m flabbergasted! I’m going to change the gain to “4” and see what that does to our volume scale. Well, the scale has now changed to where I can max out the volume and just barely tolerate the high volume. The scale has changed about ¼ up. That is, what was ¼ is now ½ and so on. I’m experiencing the same thing as before, no changes detected even at extreme levels! The bass doesn’t lose punch or detail, the mids remain even and clear and the highs still extend up high with all their great detail. There was no change in the sound quality with changes in the amount of gain used on the MK1. This will have me thinking for some time to come. At this point, I came to realize that I have given the MK1 the most demanding test I can come up with, the 300ohm load of the HD-650. The HD-650 should reveal any problems with the amplification very easily, I had assumed to start diagnosing issues immediately. Instead, here I sit with the goodies in my hands and the HD-650s on my head, and I’m loving everything I hear and feeling totally content listening to a portable amplifier. This is something very new and outside of my “normal” exposure and it gives me a different kind of new pleasure.






[size=medium]*24 Hours into the burn-in and beyond:*[/size]

 I really like what I’m hearing with my HD-580s. Although different than my HD-650s, the sound quality is excellent and I find no problems in any area. I can drive them right up to my limits, and the bass and treble do not suffer at all. I switched sources to the Microsoft Zune 80. What a clean, clean, clean source! This clearly shows that my Creative Vision is like 3-4 years old. Don’t get me wrong, the Vision has excellent audio and was Top Dog when it came out and I still like its sound signature and excellent EQ even today. The Zune 80 is new, has the latest audio chip on board and has one of the best, clean sound signatures on the market today. The MK1 absolutely LOVES the Zune 80. It is super clean throughout all frequencies. No spikes or bumps in the frequency response. The noise floor is undetectable. For those that don’t have a Zune 80 due to the complaints about no Equalizer onboard, there is nothing to worry about. The bass is evenly present along with all the other frequencies. The MK1 does not accentuate bass or any other frequency. Good amplifiers shouldn’t and the MK1 is proving itself to be on heck of a portable amplifier. So far, I’d say it could even be used dual purpose and serve as a desktop headphone amplifier if your setup allows. I’ll want to prove this first though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I left the MK1 powering my HD-650s overnight, with gain setting of 8 and the volume at around 50%. I had to put the Vision, MK1 and HD-650s in a drawer and close it so I didn’t disturb myself! At 5:30a.m the Vision ran out of charge, so I swapped in a freshly charged battery and resumed the overnight playing. At 7:30 this morning, the MK1 ran out of charge. Yesterday, the initial four hour charge ended at 2:30p.m and I ran the MK1 testing it hard until about 11:00p.m. This means the initial charge got me 17 hours of hard/medium mixed level output into 300ohm headphones. Not bad at all.

 The 2nd full charge lasted a total of 17 hours. This time I will only charge it for 3 hours per the owner’s manual and see how long it will last. Using the MK1 during this second round, I didn’t notice any sonic changes in the MK1. So, at this point, I can conclude that any burn-in required is over and the MK1 is constant throughout its discharge and has plenty of power on tap anytime you need it.






 My next test was to use my desktop PC, with its X-FI sound card, optical out to my Zero DAC/Amp, then analog out to the MK1, using my HD-650s. This was a test to see if the MK1 could perform at a level high enough to be used double duty as a portable amp and as a desktop headphone amp. I switched the gain down to the lowest setting, because of the higher output of the DAC/Amp. This test really surprised me! The results were absolute proof the MK1 is a serious high quality amp in a portable wrapper. Using lossless WAV files for playback the MK1 really showed me just how it can amplify complete and detailed full spectrum sound. The amplification of the increased dynamics and cleaner signal were way beyond my expectations. There was no noise and the rich, deep and tight bass was exactly at a level equal to the rest of the spectrum. Even driven under a heavy load, the MK1 kept pumping like the load wasn’t even there. This is very, very impressive! How can they pack such amplification in to such a small package and get it to last 17 hours. Wow!

 The last performance test I did was completely bizarre and meant to test the MK1 under unusual circumstances. I hooked a “record out” line from my Pioneer SPEC1 pre-amp to the MK1 input and plugged in the HD-650s to the MK1. For this weird test, I hooked up the A/C power adapter to the MK1. I spooled up a reel of hard rock I made a few weeks ago on my Technics RS-1700 Reel to Reel and pressed play. I expected the MK1 to be overly bright with the nice pure analog sound, but instead, it did its job in a most favorable way. All the dynamics of the recording were there, and the overall tone was sharpened up, but not to excess. The ever present tape hiss was not accentuated by the MK1, and the bass response was excellent! Now I know for sure that anyone building a dual use system (desktop and portable use, using portable equipment) could use the MK1 as an amplifier for their headphones, at their desk or out on the street.

 What negatives have I ran into during this review? Well, the volume knob is a little too slick. It forces you to grip it hard or your fingers will slip on it. The “input” and “output” mini jacks were extremely tight at the beginning of the review. They remain tight, but smoother now. For portable use, this could be a blessing in disguise. The LM4562 Opamp used in the MK1 is a very bright Opamp. For some, this will be problematic not only in taste, but in headphones as well. Little-Dot has foreseen such problems and has the LM4562 in a socket. This way, the Opamp can be changed to one that better suites the user’s tastes and headphones. I apologize for not having a larger inventory of IEMs and headphones to try with the MK1. I tried the Zune stock IEMs, but they need no amplifications and are not to my liking. Budget constraints prevent me from picking up a bunch to try out on the MK1. Also, I didn’t have time to try out and give impressions of different Opamps in the MK1. I only have a few and they are not suited for portable situations like the LM4562 is. 






[size=medium]*Notes and Conclusion: *[/size]

 As a general rule, I don’t do portable audio reviews. I find the portable audio market to be full of high expectations, outstanding claims and far too many comparative reviews. It just so happened that I was in need of a portable amplifier for a specific personal use, so I started researching the market. For the sake of understanding, I’ll share with you, my personal use. A few times each day, I must change locations to a different part of the house for a few hours. I usually read or use my notebook computer, but I have found myself wanting to listen to music. I wanted to be able to listen to my music in its entire splendor, which means taking my HD-650s or HD-580s with me. The first time I tried this, the need for an amplifier was immediate and obvious, so I started looking immediately. I sympathize with those who are looking for a portable amplifier. With so many possible sources and so many different IEMs and headphones, it is amazing that you can find an amplifier that is diverse enough to work well with the majority. I make no claims on how the MK1 stands against other portable amplifiers, because I don’t have any to compare it with. I don’t believe there is a need too either. A quality portable amplifier will show similar traits to quality desktop amplifiers and the MK1 does indeed show these similarities. I could go on for another page, with flowery words describing the sound I am hearing, but that to, is pointless. The quality and dynamics of the signal you put in, are what you get out, amplified cleanly by the MK1. Nothing is lost or distorted by the amplification. This is exactly what we should be looking for in a portable amplifier.






 The MK1 is a winner and joins the other winners in Little-Dot’s new MK series. Little-Dot is showing the world that they produce quality audio at a reasonable price and the MK1 is worth much more than the $119 eBay price.

 Dave McLaughlin
 MK1 owner and
 Audiophile since 1977


----------



## fraseyboy

Another top quality review! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great work. If I was looking for a portable amp still I would jump on the MK I.


----------



## inkbyfinch

interesting review.. thanks!


----------



## orkan70

Dave,

 My compliments. Onother great review from you. Thank you , greetings


----------



## Penchum

Thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been jugglling three reviews and had to get the MK1&2 done. Each represents over 40 hours of testing, note taking, researching and putting it together. One more too go!! MKV.


----------



## jamato8

Very nice and professionally done. A very good read. There is a Mk II also?

 Any interior shots.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice and professionally done. A very good read. There is a Mk II also?

 Any interior shots._

 

Of the Mk1? Not from me so far.
 Here is the MKII review:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...re-amp-284835/


----------



## Bozz_Keren

nicely done Penchum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 now what's left in LD amps is MKV and the next incoming Balanced Tube


----------



## YouSpentHowMuch?

Great review Penchum!
 Could we get some internal shots please?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *YouSpentHowMuch?* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great review Penchum!
 Could we get some internal shots please?_

 

Its on my "list" of things to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably right after I finish the MKV review.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bozz_Keren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nicely done Penchum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 now what's left in LD amps is MKV and the next incoming Balanced Tube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks BK, I'm hard at work on the MKV review. Do you think a balanced tube amp is in the works?? That would make me crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, you know I'd be on it in a flash!!


----------



## IronStomach

Very nice! Useful information, well-informed, and most importantly: lots of pretty pictures!


----------



## spookygonk

Thank you Dave, nice & concise. I'm looking into buying a portable amp as well as a desktop amp (both of which I never knew I needed until I joined this forum!) and this could be just what I need. Great sound at a very good price.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IronStomach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice! Useful information, well-informed, and most importantly: lots of pretty pictures!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you Dave, nice & concise. I'm looking into buying a portable amp as well as a desktop amp (both of which I never knew I needed until I joined this forum!) and this could be just what I need. Great sound at a very good price._

 

Thanks!! I couldn't resist the shots with my Zune80 and HD-650s.


----------



## spookygonk

How does it compare to the Little Dot Micro+, do you know?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does it compare to the Little Dot Micro+, do you know?_

 

It is supposed to be the successor to the Micro+. The micro+ only has bee-bees, and the MK1 has a true set. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No comparisons that I know about.


----------



## pcyl

I have spoken to Mr Yang in china he told me over the phone
 it will be a promising set compare to the little brother little dot micro
 which is meant more for music without staging just pop music or maybe just sounds i will be getting one to try out next week will follow up with some report will compare with RSA Hornet 

 See you guy


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pcyl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have spoken to Mr Yang in china he told me over the phone
 it will be a promising set compare to the little brother little dot micro
 which is meant more for music without staging just pop music or maybe just sounds i will be getting one to try out next week will follow up with some report will compare with RSA Hornet 

 See you guy_

 

I agree. The MK1 is so much more than the LD micro. Glad to hear you can compare it. See ya!


----------



## Podster

Nice job penchum, super photo's also

 That little dot is a sweet looking machine


----------



## Mimesis

Quote:


 For this weird test, I hooked up the A/C power adapter to the MK1. I spooled up a reel of hard rock I made a few weeks ago on my Technics RS-1700 Reel to Reel and pressed play. 
 

Does this mean we can charge the LittleDot MK1 while listening?
 My manual says: _Make sure the power is off when you are charging.
_

 I would love to listen to this thing while charging it but am afraid to. Also, would it hurt the battery to leave it charging overnight rather than just for the requisite 3 hours?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mimesis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does this mean we can charge the LittleDot MK1 while listening?
 My manual says: Make sure the power is off when you are charging.


 I would love to listen to this thing while charging it but am afraid to. Also, would it hurt the battery to leave it charging overnight rather than just for the requisite 3 hours?_

 

You bet! I emailed DavidZ at Little-Dot as soon as I saw that same line in the owner's manual. He replied and said he was sorry, that the translation made it sound like you couldn't use it for power and charging. He said it was designed to allow for both and to have fun with it!


----------



## pcyl

I will call Mr yang over in china and have a word with him if this Little dor MK 1 can charge overnight and he also told me about the 
 chip he uses did not pay attention will ask him again

 Peter 
 Singapore


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pcyl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will call Mr yang over in china and have a word with him if this Little dor MK 1 can charge overnight and he also told me about the 
 chip he uses did not pay attention will ask him again

 Peter 
 Singapore_

 

It's the LM4562. Works great in this nice amp!


----------



## Penchum

This morning, after working on one of the DACs, I realized I had an extra LT1364 Opamp. So, I took my MK1 apart and swapped out the LM4562 for the LT1364. What a major improvement! The over-brightness was gone, the music was warmer, full spectrum and lacking nothing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It drove my HD-650s with ease. Now, the MK1 is far less fatiguing and still powerful!

 I highly recommend this Opamp change. Every nuance you would expect from the music is far more apparent and the fact that it is easier on the ears makes this a perfect low/no cost improvement.


----------



## spookygonk

Amazing what a bit of tweaking will do, wouldn't have thought it possible for such a tiny amp! 
 Still unsure whether to go with this, the Mini3 or the HEADSIX...


----------



## Zephyron

This sounds interesting.

 I wonder how the AD8397 will perform in this.

 Pardon me for being so noobish but... On a side note, are the op-amps in the MK1 mounted or soldered?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Amazing what a bit of tweaking will do, wouldn't have thought it possible for such a tiny amp! 
 Still unsure whether to go with this, the Mini3 or the HEADSIX..._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zephyron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This sounds interesting.

 I wonder how the AD8397 will perform in this.

 Pardon me for being so noobish but... On a side note, are the op-amps in the MK1 mounted or soldered?_

 

Yes, it is amazing to me too! Don't forget that customer service for this kind of thing is important, just like on the bigger amps. Little-Dot's customer service is one of the best in the market. People are just now starting to post about their new MK1's and so far, they love it. Especially those that are using it to drive full sized headphones.

 I'm not too familiar with the AD8397, but if it is a (dual) low power, high speed Opamp, then it is possible. The MK1 has a socket! Yes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 See ya!


----------



## Zephyron

Socketed OMG! This sounds waaaay too good to be true, someone pinch me! XD

 Really interested in this pup now, especially when it looks slim and gorgeous IMO. I prefer the one with the colours inverted to the version used in the review though, silver coloured faceplate with a reflective black body =)


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zephyron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Socketed OMG! This sounds waaaay too good to be true, someone pinch me! XD

 Really interested in this pup now, especially when it looks slim and gorgeous IMO. I prefer the one with the colours inverted to the version used in the review though, silver coloured faceplate with a reflective black body =)_

 

You should be able to get the other color combination. Email DavidZ and tell him what you want. He'll send you a PayPal notice for the correct one.


----------



## Zephyron

I'll wait till Chinese New Year till when I get to collect my Ang Bao money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully it'll allow me to purchase the MK1 from David in eBay.

 The last one sold for US$119 + $25 shipped to Canada.

 I have my doubts about using the AD8397 though. I works in the PINT a friend of mine build, but that op-amp is considered by quite a number to be a finicky one.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zephyron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll wait till Chinese New Year till when I get to collect my Ang Bao money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hopefully it'll allow me to purchase the MK1 from David in eBay.

 The last one sold for US$119 + $25 shipped to Canada.

 I have my doubts about using the AD8397 though. I works in the PINT a friend of mine build, but that op-amp is considered by quite a number to be a finicky one._

 

Sounds like a plan! You can always order the LT Opamps too. Here is a link to their site: Linear Technology - Linear Home Page

 When my order for Opamps comes in, I'm also going to try the LT1469 in the MK1. It is just hard to imagine the MK1 sounding any better!


----------



## Zephyron

Wow, thanks for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Learnt something new again.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zephyron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, thanks for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Learnt something new again._

 

I was going to show you a table of Opamps we have been testing in the Zero DAC/Amp. If you look here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...re-amp-269458/ and scroll to the end of the review, you'll see the table. The ones rating "great" will generally work "great" in other like applications too. I just thought you might be interested. It's good info.
 See ya!


----------



## Zephyron

Thanks, that was an interesting read =3

 I'd probably stick with the default LM4562 in the MK1 though. Withh my current limited gear, I probably won't need the extra warmth since the 1HA-EPC can take care of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait though, the spec sheets of the MK1 already look very impressive, much so I'm kinda hyped up thinking about it X3


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zephyron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, that was an interesting read =3

 I'd probably stick with the default LM4562 in the MK1 though. Withh my current limited gear, I probably won't need the extra warmth since the 1HA-EPC can take care of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait though, the spec sheets of the MK1 already look very impressive, much so I'm kinda hyped up thinking about it X3_

 

I hear ya! For no more than it costs, and how nice it looks and how excellent it performs, it is sure to be a keeper. It just isn't well known yet.


----------



## pcyl

I will be awaiting for my MK 1 to arrive and try out before changing to LT1364 what was the last info ? is it socket on or need to resolder ?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pcyl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will be awaiting for my MK 1 to arrive and try out before changing to LT1364 what was the last info ? is it socket on or need to resolder ?_

 

Socket!!! Yaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Zephyron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Normality* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nevertheless, the Xenos has better power supply (delivering +/-12V regulated internally) and output buffer (discrete, not integrated) circuitry. It's just a bit of a pity that a pair of SMD OPA2134's were chosen - not the most transparent around. I have changed them for LME49720 (input stage) and LT1364 (output buffer driver stage) and now it's simply fantastic._

 

Thanks again for the extra piece of info, I'll definitely look into this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The problem I have with the 1HA-EPC is that its gargantuan in size, so am looking for smaller stuffs that offer flexibility and whatnot. From what I see here, the MK1s seem to fit the bill, and it looks nice to boot =3


----------



## Apocalypse777

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This morning, after working on one of the DACs, I realized I had an extra LT1364 Opamp. So, I took my MK1 apart and swapped out the LM4562 for the LT1364. What a major improvement! The over-brightness was gone, the music was warmer, full spectrum and lacking nothing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It drove my HD-650s with ease. Now, the MK1 is far less fatiguing and still powerful!

 I highly recommend this Opamp change. Every nuance you would expect from the music is far more apparent and the fact that it is easier on the ears makes this a perfect low/no cost improvement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi, just wanted to say thanks for the great info! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think this mod is pure genius and I'd love to do the same myself, I just had one question about the swap, I was on Linear Tech's website and I noticed they had different model numbers for the LT1364 I wasn't sure which version of the LT1364 would be the best one for the swap, which Opamp model would you recomend for this mod?

 LT1364CN8#PBF
 LT1364CS8
 LT1364CS8#PBF
 LT1364CS8#TR
 LT1364CS8#TRPBF

 source:
Linear Technology - LT1364 - Dual and Quad 70MHz, 1000V/µs Op Amps LT1364 LT1364CS8#TR LT1364CN8#PBF LT1364CS8 LT1364CS8#TRPBF LT1364CS8#PBF


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Apocalypse777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, just wanted to say thanks for the great info! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think this mod is pure genius and I'd love to do the same myself, I just had one question about the swap, I was on Linear Tech's website and I noticed they had different model numbers for the LT1364 I wasn't sure which version of the LT1364 would be the best one for the swap, which Opamp model would you recomend for this mod?

 LT1364CN8#PBF
 LT1364CS8
 LT1364CS8#PBF
 LT1364CS8#TR
 LT1364CS8#TRPBF

 source:
Linear Technology - LT1364 - Dual and Quad 70MHz, 1000V/µs Op Amps LT1364 LT1364CS8#TR LT1364CN8#PBF LT1364CS8 LT1364CS8#TRPBF LT1364CS8#PBF_

 

The first one on your list, the LT1364CN8#PBF.
 Have a good one!


----------



## Apocalypse777

Wow that was a fast reply! Thanks, I'll order it tonight, Penchum your the best!


----------



## pcyl

i will try out the orginal before doing Swap
 as i just receive only 3 day from the day i sent my order to Mr Zhang
 extreamly fast respond

 will catch up with you guys


----------



## pcyl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Socket!!! Yaaaaaaaa!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

will get it try out soon before changing to LT1469
 thanks for info guys


----------



## Gomoo

I'm interested in this little amp to use with my Ipod classic and HD600 as
 main amp.

 For the guys who are not so familiar with changing stuff in an amp, how does a change work in detail?

 Do I have to solder????


----------



## Zephyron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gomoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For the guys who are not so familiar with changing stuff in an amp, how does a change work in detail?_

 

Nope. The op-amp in the LDM MK1 is socketed.

 For example, have a look at this PCI Card. It has an OPA2134 op-amp mounted on one of the above mentioned sockets.





 If you see carefully, you can see that the op-amps are mounted on these 'sockets':





 This means you are free to remove and replace the op-amp at will, provided that you have the spare, and correct, op-amps intended for use in the amplifier.


----------



## Gomoo

Zephyron, thanx for the explanation !!!


----------



## Gomoo

Is there an op amp supplier in europe, or here in germany......?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gomoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there an op amp supplier in europe, or here in germany......?_

 

On previous page, I think LT will ship samples to you.


----------



## aloy

does the MKI has a brighter or warmer sound signature? was thinking of getting it but not sure how it sounds yet. yup. thanks.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does the MKI has a brighter or warmer sound signature? was thinking of getting it but not sure how it sounds yet. yup. thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I guess I would say it has a brighter signature with the default Opamp. But brighter doesn't mean it is lacking at any other frequency. It covers them all quite well. With the LM4562 (default Opamp) replaced by the LT1364, the excess brightness is gone and everything improves quite a bit.


----------



## aloy

woah. thanks for the quick reply.

 so with the default opamp, the MKI does sound a tad bit too bright?

 hopefully it does cover the low ends enough to make my IEM bassier.


----------



## pcyl

make a call top china and Mr yang told me it si alright to leave the set charge overnight ,by the way it takes about 2.5-3hr for full charge and the Little dot Mk 1 does support charge and play at the same time
 I have just power up the amp after my charge and was using the set with 3.5mm supply by little dot powering my cheap AKG 44
 32 ohm headphone there was no doubt about the SQ everything wanted was there it sound a little bright after a couple hours of burning there was improvement well what comes next ask my dear friend who uses Imod with ALO dock and with his RAS hornet
 to test out the set with his ALO dock with Little dot MK1 along side with my AKG 44 ,Well the result of SQ as review this set sure stand next to his RSA Hornet except it is still bright cause not run in yet,IT really stand BANG FOR BUCKS ,will follow up guys after finish up my Dock 

 See ya


----------



## wgr73

Your excellent review is making me want this more and more!!

 Sorry for the noob question, but how can I order one of these?

 EDIT: Nevermind, found it on ebay! Im guessing this is the only place to order one of these besides the for sale forum.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pcyl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_make a call top china and Mr yang told me it si alright to leave the set charge overnight ,by the way it takes about 2.5-3hr for full charge and the Little dot Mk 1 does support charge and play at the same time
 I have just power up the amp after my charge and was using the set with 3.5mm supply by little dot powering my cheap AKG 44
 32 ohm headphone there was no doubt about the SQ everything wanted was there it sound a little bright after a couple hours of burning there was improvement well what comes next ask my dear friend who uses Imod with ALO dock and with his RAS hornet
 to test out the set with his ALO dock with Little dot MK1 along side with my AKG 44 ,Well the result of SQ as review this set sure stand next to his RSA Hornet except it is still bright cause not run in yet,IT really stand BANG FOR BUCKS ,will follow up guys after finish up my Dock 

 See ya_

 

Thanks for that! If after a couple of weeks, it is still bright to you, do the Opamp change I recommended. You will not be sorry!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_woah. thanks for the quick reply.

 so with the default opamp, the MKI does sound a tad bit too bright?

 hopefully it does cover the low ends enough to make my IEM bassier._

 

Some will like what I perceive as too bright, depending on the headphones they are using. It isn't dirty bright, it's clean bright. With Senn HD-580-650s, the Opamp upgrade will make a wonderful change. Hopefully, we will hear from other headphone owners who pickup a MK1 and either use it stock, or do the upgrade. It'll be nice to find out!!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wgr73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your excellent review is making me want this more and more!!

 Sorry for the noob question, but how can I order one of these?

 EDIT: Nevermind, found it on ebay! Im guessing this is the only place to order one of these besides the for sale forum._

 

Yep, eBay from DavidZ.


----------



## pcyl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wgr73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your excellent review is making me want this more and more!!

 Sorry for the noob question, but how can I order one of these?

 EDIT: Nevermind, found it on ebay! Im guessing this is the only place to order one of these besides the for sale forum._

 

contact little dot on this email swco@163.com there after pay by paypal 
 shipping EMs should be 5-6 days contact by email he will let you know which paypal address to pay to

 Peter Singapore


----------



## pcyl

just let him know

 Hi Peter,
 If you need to purchase Little Dot product, you can Paypal payment, and then tell us your address, telephone number, we can send to you by EMS.
 Please tell us what you need variety and quantity, we will give Price and postage.
 Thank you!


----------



## wgr73

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## pcyl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess I would say it has a brighter signature with the default Opamp. But brighter doesn't mean it is lacking at any other frequency. It covers them all quite well. With the LM4562 (default Opamp) replaced by the LT1364, the excess brightness is gone and everything improves quite a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes i did the replacement with LT1364 , every thing i wanted was there the extra bright was gone and here come the warm and tight bass accurate and 
 what more i can ask for the BANG FOR BUCKS it is warm and detail that is 
 you will spent more time on it Replace it guy it is like see god have enlighten you on your ears it sure now stand even nearer to RSA HORNET will till i get hold from my friend to try it out

 Catch you guys


----------



## wgr73

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pcyl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes i did the replacement with LT1364 , every thing i wanted was there the extra bright was gone and here come the warm and tight bass accurate and 
 what more i can ask for the BANG FOR BUCKS it is warm and detail that is 
 you will spent more time on it Replace it guy it is like see god have enlighten you on your ears it sure now stand even nearer to RSA HORNET will till i get hold from my friend to try it out

 Catch you guys_

 

Cool, let us know how it compares to the hornet! I really want to know.


----------



## pcyl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wgr73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool, let us know how it compares to the hornet! I really want to know._

 

Just did the try out RSA Hornet using only 3.5mm out to little dot micro MK1
 Every thing you wanted is there except sound stage is a little wide on Hornet
 but i conclude for the price what more can i ask with LT1364 install it is really more warmer than stock LM4562 Really warmer tighter Bass accurate ,Will till my dock arrive will catch you guys later

 Peter
 Singapore


----------



## wgr73

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pcyl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just did the try out RSA Hornet using only 3.5mm out to little dot micro MK1
 Every thing you wanted is there except sound stage is a little wide on Hornet
 but i conclude for the price what more can i ask with LT1364 install it is really more warmer than stock LM4562 Really warmer tighter Bass accurate ,Will till my dock arrive will catch you guys later

 Peter
 Singapore_

 

The more hours I put on my MK1, the wider the sound stage became, so this may be a "maturing" factor too. I have one more Opamp I want to try in the MK1, the LT1469. I'll report back my findings when I do.

 So for now, it looks like the MK1 is engaging the compitition at "three times the MK1's price point" ($119 vs $370). WOW!


----------



## pcyl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The more hours I put on my MK1, the wider the sound stage became, so this may be a "maturing" factor too. I have one more Opamp I want to try in the MK1, the LT1469. I'll report back my findings when I do.

 So for now, it looks like the MK1 is engaging the compitition at "three times the MK1's price point" ($119 vs $370). WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 yes i have just run in my MK 1 for abt 20 hrs ,let see how it come thru with LT1469 

 Peter
 Singapore


----------



## Zephyron

So far, what I can make out is that for the MK1

 LM4562 = Bright/Aggressive?
 LT1361/1364 = Mellow/Balanced?

 Do tell about the LT1469 when you guys try it out, looking forward to the impressions =)


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zephyron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So far, what I can make out is that for the MK1

 LM4562 = Bright/Aggressive?
 LT1361/1364 = Mellow/Balanced?

 Do tell about the LT1469 when you guys try it out, looking forward to the impressions =)_

 

I'm going to try that today. I have to "take" it from one of my DACs to try it, but thats ok.


----------



## Zephyron

That'll be better still I think, since its already partially burnt in, the results should be more apparent as to how the final sound should be like.

 Loking forward to hear your impression too Penchum =)


----------



## Penchum

Ok, I've tried the LT1469. While it has the same mids and highs the LT1364 has, it does NOT have the lower end. Lows are weaker and somewhat mixed. So, the LT1364 is the best I have for the MK1. If anyone else comes up with something better, please post it. It will be a challenge to find something better than the good 'ole LT1364.


----------



## Zephyron

'Somewhat mixed'?

 May I take it that what you're trying to say here is that the bass notes either get smeared, or it is presented to the listener on a more 2-dimensional like plane where by instrumental separation of the notes becomes something that can be considered non-existant?

 Thanks for the impressions BTW, makes me feel better for having a pair of LT1364 and LT1361 coming in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta wait for 2 weeks before I can place an order for the MK1 though.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zephyron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_'Somewhat mixed'?

 May I take it that what you're trying to say here is that the bass notes either get smeared, or it is presented to the listener on a more 2-dimensional like plane where by instrumental separation of the notes becomes something that can be considered non-existant?

 Thanks for the impressions BTW, makes me feel better for having a pair of LT1364 and LT1361 coming in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta wait for 2 weeks before I can place an order for the MK1 though._

 

I should have explained better. It was too difficult to detect the differences between bass drum, bass guitar, synthesizer bass notes. They were weak (which didn't help much) and this combination of problems just made it sound mixed up and very poor sounding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you have the LT1364s coming. You just can't go wrong with that chip!


----------



## pcyl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The more hours I put on my MK1, the wider the sound stage became, so this may be a "maturing" factor too. I have one more Opamp I want to try in the MK1, the LT1469. I'll report back my findings when I do.

 So for now, it looks like the MK1 is engaging the compitition at "three times the MK1's price point" ($119 vs $370). WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i have just receive my dock and just finished assemble now in the process of burning in fully using DAC from my ipod so awaiting maturing hope i get more sound stage from LT1364 
 will catch you guys in a few day 

 Peter 
 Singapore


----------



## Penchum

Well, I've got enough hours on my MK1 with the LT1364 Opamp on board to safely comment about it. It sounds fantastic! The sound stage did get bigger for me, and the bass more controlled. The mids and highs are perfect. I decided to try some different types of music, so I tried some classical and big-band from the 40's. WOW! I would have never thought you could have a sound so real in a portable system! I am 100% pleased with every aspect of the MK1. Ow, and I tried my new HD-600's with the MK1. They sound great too! The bass is really kicking! I hope everyone is having similar experiences with theirs!


----------



## Zephyron

You're making my mouth water X3

 I hope my op-amps come in withing this week.

 The week aftter next and I should be able to place an order on one of these beauties =3


----------



## Gomoo

Hi Penchum,

 your experiences with the HD600 are really encouraging.
 I'm looking for a good portable amp for mine but don't want to spent to much
 money for that. What's your recomentation? Is the mk1 really a good partner for the hd600? Could you go a bit more into detail with your experience?
 Thanx in advance.


----------



## pcyl

i have got a light noise on my MK 1 wiggle the headphone socket and it is gone well i remove and resolder the joints on input and headphone that slight noise (not able to tell you guys how it sound)
 but it is gone

 Peter 
 Singapore


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gomoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Penchum,

 your experiences with the HD600 are really encouraging.
 I'm looking for a good portable amp for mine but don't want to spent to much
 money for that. What's your recomentation? Is the mk1 really a good partner for the hd600? Could you go a bit more into detail with your experience?
 Thanx in advance._

 

No problem. I've been burning-in my new HD-600s and after listening to my MK1 with my HD-650s, I tried the HD-600s. The experience was very much like my experiences in the review. The only difference is the LT1364 Opamp I put in the MK1. All of the good traits were present, nice wide sound stage, flat frequency response, good tight bass, mids are nice and clear and the highs are very, very nice. No mixing or muddiness, or being overly bright. There is plenty of power and the excellent dynamics have plenty of power, so they punch through! No veil is present with the HD-600s and trying different music confirms a full spectrum dynamic range.
 This is a super amp for a better than reasonable price.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pcyl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have got a light noise on my MK 1 wiggle the headphone socket and it is gone well i remove and resolder the joints on input and headphone that slight noise (not able to tell you guys how it sound)
 but it is gone

 Peter 
 Singapore_

 

I saw your avatar. Have you been out biking with your MK1?


----------



## pcyl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I saw your avatar. Have you been out biking with your MK1? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

no i dun want to get my ipod and MK1 hurt on bike still in burning process


----------



## spookygonk

OK, finally broke down and ordered a Little Dot Mk1. Made an offer with Jasmine on ebay and she accepted. My very first headphone amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it was this that pushed me over the edge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So for now, it looks like the MK1 is engaging the compitition at "three times the MK1's price point" ($119 vs $370). WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Can't wait for it to arrive now.


----------



## pcyl

sure no regret but just sound stage but have to wait till burn in


----------



## STONER1

whoot..and so it begins, my path down the headfi road to being broke. This will be my first major audio purchase towards this hobby. I just bought on a whim the little dot mkI and a 80 gig 5.5g ipod both from ebay. hell yea


----------



## Caribou679

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *STONER1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whoot..and so it begins, my path down the headfi road to being broke. This will be my first major audio purchase towards this hobby. I just bought on a whim the little dot mkI and a 80 gig 5.5g ipod both from ebay. hell yea_

 

Always follow your WHIMs!!

 regards,


----------



## spookygonk

Just had an email from Jasmine, seems I'm not going to get my MK1 until after the Chinese New Year. 
 I understand and all, but... Bummer.
 Maybe I should order a LT1364 Opamp, y'know, just for tweaking.

*EDIT* Emailed to say that was fine and she responded by saying I'd get a little extra gift for not minding the delay. Isn't that kind of her.


----------



## pcyl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just had an email from Jasmine, seems I'm not going to get my MK1 until after the Chinese New Year. 
 I understand and all, but... Bummer.
 Maybe I should order a LT1364 Op amp, y'know, just for tweaking.

*EDIT* Emailed to say that was fine and she responded by saying I'd get a little extra gift for not minding the delay. Isn't that kind of her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LT1364 use this no regret but first try stock for the song you always listen then use 2.5 mm allen screw remove the small little panel then swop to LT1364
 you will get the instant wild effect, keep on running keep on burning 


 Peter 
 Singapore


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pcyl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LT1364 use this no regret but first try stock for the song you always listen then use 2.5 mm allen screw remove the small little panel then swop to LT1364
 you will get the instant wild effect, keep on running keep on burning 


 Peter 
 Singapore_

 

Hi Peter,

 Now that you've put a few more hours on the MK1 with LT1364, is your sound stage widening some? Mine did, enough that I have no concerns about it at all. Now I enjoy playing lossless files on my Zune80 through the MK1 to my HD-650's, anywhere I want too!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really never thought I'd get a chance to enjoy such quality sound and have it be "mobile". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Later...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Jasmine is the name of the business, run by a guy named David. I bet he hates it when people can him a she


----------



## spookygonk

Really? D'oh!
 Anyways, in my defence, he did sign himself as "jasmine" and I didn't imply he was a woman in the emails I sent.
 Duly noted for future reference.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really? D'oh!
 Anyways, in my defence, he did sign himself as "jasmine" and I didn't imply he was a woman in the emails I sent.
 Duly noted for future reference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I still like the "extra" free thing though.


----------



## pcyl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Peter,

 Now that you've put a few more hours on the MK1 with LT1364, is your sound stage widening some? Mine did, enough that I have no concerns about it at all. Now I enjoy playing lossless files on my Zune80 through the MK1 to my HD-650's, anywhere I want too!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really never thought I'd get a chance to enjoy such quality sound and have it be "mobile". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Later... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 I am already on losless file on my ipod 80GB after my mod
 will catch you guy on sound stage and defination 

 Peter 
 Singapore


----------



## phyrefly

What exactly does socketed mean? Can I just pop a new opamp in there without any soldering?


----------



## Zephyron

Yep, that's right.

 Refer to this post:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/3693405-post45.html


----------



## Joshatdot

I have not read all of this thread..but has anyone compared the MK I to a Mini^3?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have not read all of this thread..but has anyone compared the MK I to a Mini^3?_

 

It is new enough to HeadFi, that there aren't many comparisons yet. It is a shame, because this is one nice amp. I hope we see some soon.


----------



## pcyl

as per mention i have try comparing with RSA hornet both new but of course LT 1364 Hornet got more sound stage and warmer but MK 1 has got good tight bass accurate !!! sound stage not as wide as RSA hornet Bang for bucks ,Still burning in


----------



## Joshatdot

what op-amp does RSA Hornet have? could one roll in that op-amp in the MK I?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what op-amp does RSA Hornet have? could one roll in that op-amp in the MK I?_

 

If it's the LT1364, you bet! So far, this has been the Opamp of choice to roll into the MK1.


----------



## ww2

Hey everyone. I'm in the process of deciding between the MK I and another portable amp. Could you please read my last post in this thread? It regards the MK 1 with LT1364 op-amp vs. the Headsix in terms of what would better match a Cowon D2 player.

 Thank you.


----------



## STONER1

Well my MK I came in today. This is my first headphone amp ever, and I must say that Im truly impressed with what this thing has done to my music. Im also impressed with how good it looks as well def compliments my black 5g. I got the bug bad now....


----------



## Caribou679

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *STONER1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well my MK I came in today. This is my first headphone amp ever, and I must say that Im truly impressed with what this thing has done to my music. Im also impressed with how good it looks as well def compliments my black 5g. I got the bug bad now...._

 

@stoner
 the bug is back!... How does a longer battery life on your 5g sounds?...
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/ro...ements-293123/

 regards,


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *STONER1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well my MK I came in today. This is my first headphone amp ever, and I must say that Im truly impressed with what this thing has done to my music. Im also impressed with how good it looks as well def compliments my black 5g. I got the bug bad now...._

 

Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really is an impressive little amp, for sure! Were you going to do the Opamp change, or leave it stock?


----------



## spookygonk

Well hopefully my amp is now happily on its way to the UK and I'll order me in a LT1364 op-amp shortly to tweak the sound once I've given it a good run though / warm up / burn in.

 Q: on the Linear Technology website there are three LT1364 op-amps listed, LT1364CN8#PBF, LT1364CS8 & LT1364CS8#PBF. They are all Dual 6mA 70MHz 1000V/uSec OA type, so which is the one for the Mk1?

 TIA.


----------



## Penchum

Spooky, PM me. Thanks!


----------



## spookygonk

Have PM'd you.


----------



## STONER1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Caribou679* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@stoner
 the bug is back!... How does a longer battery life on your 5g sounds?...
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/ro...ements-293123/

 regards,_

 

I am interisted in getting longer life from my rockboxed ipod, but honestly Im happy with its performance as of right now. Im new to all this, but I have a nack for stuff like this. I dont travel that much and 7 hours of playback is enough for me. I am enjoying it though, I love the reactions I get from people when they see rockbox instead of the norm ipod interface. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really is an impressive little amp, for sure! Were you going to do the Opamp change, or leave it stock?_

 

Well as of right now Im going to leave it stock. I have to order a cryo dock for my ipod and am looking into a keces 151 for my laptop. I also need to purchase some decent headphones as my Senn Eh150's are very lackluster compared to what I plan on upgrading to. Ne ways I appreciate all the help and everything I have learned since I joined back in December. This is def. a new hobby of mine.


----------



## FooTemps

Just got my MK1 in today. Definitely a good amp. Drives my yh-100 orthodynamics like a dream. The bass is strong and tight just like a desktop amp. Can't wait to do some rolling with this thing.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well hopefully my amp is now happily on its way to the UK and I'll order me in a LT1364 op-amp shortly to tweak the sound once I've given it a good run though / warm up / burn in.

 Q: on the Linear Technology website there are three LT1364 op-amps listed, LT1364CN8#PBF, LT1364CS8 & LT1364CS8#PBF. They are all Dual 6mA 70MHz 1000V/uSec OA type, so which is the one for the Mk1?

 TIA._

 

Just so everyone can see this one more time, here is the proper part number to order: LT1364CN8#PBF

 Thanks!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FooTemps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my MK1 in today. Definitely a good amp. Drives my yh-100 orthodynamics like a dream. The bass is strong and tight just like a desktop amp. Can't wait to do some rolling with this thing._

 

Congratulations! It is a little treasure, and others have simply overlooked/ignored it. I think that will turn around as more folks like yourself talk about its positive impact.
 Thanks!!!


----------



## FooTemps

Just want to put this out there...

 I noticed that there's a noise floor on my ksc55 when I play some of my quieter flacs. It's only happened with with my ks55 though.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FooTemps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just want to put this out there...

 I noticed that there's a noise floor on my ksc55 when I play some of my quieter flacs. It's only happened with with my ks55 though._

 

That's a first. What is the ohms rating on those?


----------



## Ash

Hi Penchum,
 I read a couple of your reviews, Very thorough!
 I know that you know quite a bit about the LDs, so I have a question.
 I am planning to put together my first headphone setup - looking at the Grados - 225 or 325i. For an amp I have liked whatever I have read about the LDs. I am confused as to which one to get - MK I; MK II or MK III. 
 Which one of these is the best bang for the buck, keeping in mind that I will probably be upgrading in 6-8months?
 My use will be mostly desktop/home.

 Thanks for your time.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Penchum,
 I read a couple of your reviews, Very thorough!
 I know that you know quite a bit about the LDs, so I have a question.
 I am planning to put together my first headphone setup - looking at the Grados - 225 or 325i. For an amp I have liked whatever I have read about the LDs. I am confused as to which one to get - MK I; MK II or MK III. 
 Which one of these is the best bang for the buck, keeping in mind that I will probably be upgrading in 6-8months?
 My use will be mostly desktop/home.

 Thanks for your time._

 

Well, for desktop/home use, it would be nice not to have to upgrade the amp for some time, I'm sure you agree. The sweet spot is the MKIII. This amp could easily keep you happy for years. It is the biggest bang for the bucks right now and probably will stay that way for some time to come. Spend a few minutes over in the MKIII tube rolling thread. This will give you an idea of what current owners think, and what nice tubes they have found! Good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P.S. There are Grados fans with MKIII's. They love it!


----------



## Ash

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, for desktop/home use, it would be nice not to have to upgrade the amp for some time, I'm sure you agree. The sweet spot is the MKIII. This amp could easily keep you happy for years. It is the biggest bang for the bucks right now and probably will stay that way for some time to come. Spend a few minutes over in the MKIII tube rolling thread. This will give you an idea of what current owners think, and what nice tubes they have found! Good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P.S. There are Grados fans with MKIII's. They love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks a bunch for your very prompt response!
 I seem to suffer from chronic upgraditis. Regardless I will give the MK III thread a closer read.
 How much of a burn-in does this thing need?
 Is there any sense in buying brand new?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks a bunch for your very prompt response!
 I seem to suffer from chronic upgraditis. Regardless I will give the MK III thread a closer read.
 How much of a burn-in does this thing need?
 Is there any sense in buying brand new?_

 

I've been told by MKIII owners, that burn-in for the MKIII is less than 75 hours. It has some monster caps in it, that burn-in very nicely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 New, will get you a one year warranty. Nothing wrong with used, if you can find one, but, no warranty. Many consider the "new" out of the box like having children. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you've never had a new one, then maybe they have a point?


----------



## FooTemps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a first. What is the ohms rating on those?_

 

60ohms.

 btw: what kind of opamps are compatible with the mk1?


----------



## superdog

Where can I buy this baby? and for how much? I have about 150$ and need a portable amp that I wil use with 80gig Ipod classic and also at home for movies and music ( I have the Senn 595) so is this a good buy? Thanks


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FooTemps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_60ohms.

 btw: what kind of opamps are compatible with the mk1?_

 

They need to be a "Dual" Opamp and unity stable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 There has been talk about two singles on a brown dog adapter, but I don't think anyone has tried it yet.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *superdog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where can I buy this baby? and for how much? I have about 150$ and need a portable amp that I wil use with 80gig Ipod classic and also at home for movies and music ( I have the Senn 595) so is this a good buy? Thanks_

 

Yes. The Little-Dot folks are out celebrating Chinese New Year and will have more posted on eBay on the 14th. They will take email pre-orders and answer questions here: little.tube@gmail.com 

 Have a good one!


----------



## diab0lik

The little dot guys have great customer service. just ordered a mk 1 from them


----------



## superdog

Thanks for the answers! will they ship to portugal? and is it a good buy for also home use? like will i see improvements or Im better off without it and saving money for some time? I dont need nothing fancy but I just dont want to regret buying it.


----------



## diab0lik

has anyone tried to drive the akg k701s wit this?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *diab0lik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_has anyone tried to drive the akg k701s wit this?_

 

Hummm, not that I remember (but I forget too much), but you might scan backwards in this thread and double check.


----------



## DOUGHN

how was it paired with shure e4c compare to elec ave pav2 and where to buy the LT1364? Thanks


----------



## diab0lik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DOUGHN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how was it paired with shure e4c compare to elec ave pav2 and where to buy the LT1364? Thanks_

 

You can get LT1364 from Linear Technology - Linear Home Page


----------



## diab0lik

Just went thru all 13 pages. nothing. i know the k701s r hard to drive properly just wondering if the sound was any good with this amp


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hummm, not that I remember (but I forget too much), but you might scan backwards in this thread and double check. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## DOUGHN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *diab0lik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can get LT1364 from Linear Technology - Linear Home Page_

 

many thanks


----------



## diab0lik

also the exact part u need is LT1364CN8#PBF


----------



## diab0lik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jasmine is the name of the business, run by a guy named David. I bet he hates it when people can him a she 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Is that the same david from little-tube?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I just went back and did a search, and I made a mistake and got them mixed up.

 Alexander Zhou is jasmine.


----------



## diab0lik

who's alexander zhou? is he trustworthy? I want to order a little dot from him. does anyone know if he offer's warranty? thanks


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *diab0lik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_who's alexander zhou? is he trustworthy? I want to order a little dot from him. does anyone know if he offer's warranty? thanks_

 

He is the guy who is Jasmine_chine on eBay and he sold me my DarkVoice 336i. I have no problems other than I ordered on a Wed, and he ships on Mondays, so I had to wait. It got here by that Friday however.


----------



## diab0lik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He is the guy who is Jasmine_chine on eBay and he sold me my DarkVoice 336i. I have no problems other than I ordered on a Wed, and he ships on Mondays, so I had to wait. It got here by that Friday however._

 

Cool i should but my order in today then. thanks for the info


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just went back and did a search, and I made a mistake and got them mixed up.

 Alexander Zhou is jasmine._

 

Alright, at least I won't confound things by addressing him as David when I email him next.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *diab0lik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_who's alexander zhou? is he trustworthy? I want to order a little dot from him. does anyone know if he offer's warranty? thanks_

 

This is directly off of the Little-tube site:

 "Who are authorized sellers of Little Dot amplifiers?
 Davidzhezhe, Obad Imports, and COEM Audio 
 Little Dot amplifiers purchased through unauthorized dealers will NOT be warrantied nor supported under any circumstance! Buy at your own risk!"


----------



## Penchum

Just for info, the CNY is over and it looks like several Little-Dot items are back on eBay. Email DavidZ directly if the MK1 isn't there yet, and I'm sure he will post some for you.


----------



## diab0lik

davidz kicks ass.. great customer service i didnt mind paying the extra 10 or so bucks to get the mk I off him. he even said he'd pay for shipping back to him if something went wrong during the warranty period


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *diab0lik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_davidz kicks ass.. great customer service i didnt mind paying the extra 10 or so bucks to get the mk I off him. he even said he'd pay for shipping back to him if something went wrong during the warranty period_

 

I agree. Sometimes it is hard to get across to other people just what great customer service they have! That goes for all the amps they sell too!


----------



## Penchum

I was all ready to try the LT1358 and the LT1028 in my MKI, but I figured I'd ask if anyone else has tried them first? I still have the LT1364 in there. Thanks!


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was all ready to try the LT1358 and the LT1028 in my MKI, but I figured I'd ask if anyone else has tried them first? I still have the LT1364 in there. Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Whoa, you bumped all Little-Dot threads in existence. Smells like shill.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Andrew_WOT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoa, you bumped all Little-Dot threads in existence. Smells like shill._

 

Ow, thanks so much for ridiculing my hard work on behalf of the users here! I suppose it wouldn't enter your mind that I haven't been posting in them lately because I've been working on the MKIII review and finally got it posted tonight. Go look, satisfy yourself, you people are a NON stop bunch, so I have grown very thick skin to your constant harassment.

 Your nose is smelling something else, more local to it.


----------



## lamewing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Andrew_WOT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoa, you bumped all Little-Dot threads in existence. Smells like shill._

 

That is the kind of comment that needs to be kept to a PM or at least seriously investigated before blurted out.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Has anyone compared the LD MkI with the HeadRoom Total AirHead? I have one of those, and love the crossfeed(although it does muddy the sound a bit, but the overall experience is nicely non-fatiguing), but I'm wondering how they compare in both sound quality and parts used...

 Penchum: Excellent review, thanks!


----------



## fdhfdy

EMS is the fastest one, LT mk1 is excellent, neccessary to spend as twice for other similar one?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone compared the LD MkI with the HeadRoom Total AirHead? I have one of those, and love the crossfeed(although it does muddy the sound a bit, but the overall experience is nicely non-fatiguing), but I'm wondering how they compare in both sound quality and parts used...

 Penchum: Excellent review, thanks!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fdhfdy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EMS is the fastest one, LT mk1 is excellent, neccessary to spend as twice for other similar one?_

 

Sorry I missed your posts guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GM, I don't believe I have seen a comparison with the Total AirHead. I have had my MK1 in pieces and I can tell you it is extremely well built. It has 4 3.7V cells, so it runs a higher voltage than most, which results in better dynamics. The change in Opamps to the LT1364 really makes it shine!! fdhfdy, I agree totally. One guy posted here that his new MK1 was better than his other amp, which cost him almost 3 times the money.

 Something for you both to consider, is Little-Dot's warranty and customer service. They are excellent and always take care of their LD Family. This IS worth a lot if problems happen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been using my MK1 to drive Senn HD-650s since I wrote the review and it is stable (always sounds excellent), predictable (3 hour full charge), and reliable (lasts @ 17 hours under heavy loads). Sometimes, I use it with the charger plugged in and it works just as cleanly as on batteries. I like the fact that it looks so nice and is small and different than the rectangular box look most others have.


----------



## mrarroyo

I had an opportunity to listen to vorlon1's MK1 and it is a very nice sounding amp. I happen to have a few LT1364 laying around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was that the best op-amp on the MK1 you have found so far?


----------



## Zephyron

Was Vorlon1's MK1 running with the default LM4562?

 Also, will we be hearing more impressions about it from you mrarroyo? Or possibly *gasp*, a comparative review? O_O

 If so, I look forward to it =)


----------



## vvanrij

Wow Penchum you have got ALOT of amp. By the time I have enough money to buy a good amp, I'm gonna read all your reviews again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What headphones you got? 580/600/650 right?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vvanrij* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow Penchum you have got ALOT of amp. By the time I have enough money to buy a good amp, I'm gonna read all your reviews again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What headphones you got? 580/600/650 right?_

 

Well, I did have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My daughter came visiting and I gave her my HD-580s and my LD MT. She's delighted! I'm good with it, like you said, I have many amps.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had an opportunity to listen to vorlon1's MK1 and it is a very nice sounding amp. I happen to have a few LT1364 laying around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was that the best op-amp on the MK1 you have found so far?_

 

I have tried every dual Opamp I have in the MK1. That would be:
 LT1057
 LT1361
 LT1364
 LT1469
 and two newer ones, I forgot the numbers on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The LT1364 is the only one that keeps the original dynamics and lower end of the LM4562, but has much better highs than the LM4562. The "overbrighness" is gone and the highs have detail and take their place in the soundstage. I highly recommend all MK1 owners try this Opamp change. I gave LD feedback on this change and they verified the improvements in their lab. I think we'll see the LT1364 being used as the default Opamp for the MK1 eventually, because they really liked the change.


----------



## spookygonk

Well, I will certainly try the LT1364 if when ever my Mk1 gets delivered. <s>The original one (ordered just before Chinese New Year) went missing in the post and _jasmine_ has finally sent out a second one. Be interesting to finally compare it against my Mini^3, but I won't believe it will get here until it's in my hands...</s>

*EDIT* not five hours after I posted the above and I now, sitting in my hands, the replacement Little Dot Mk1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Must send a thank you email to alexander zhou.

*EDIT 2* The sound seems different to my Mini^3, though can't put my finger on what, I think I'm noticing more reverb decay on instruments. It's also smaller (little-er?) than I expected, was thinking it would be more _full size _hip flask than _half size_, with very solid construction. Also, the casing is very cold from all that travelling, so the inclusion of a leather pouch is very appreciated. 
 Have got it listening to some Paolo Negri on repeat overnight to burn in.


----------



## yklee118

I guess nobody read the posts that I put up. Anyway I am both a head-fi and audiophile. Comparing from the number of amps of have, I have come to the conclusion that after over 300-hours racked up with the Little Dot MKI, the sound stage, quality with the HD650, HD280, ATH-W1000, and the K501, is astounding. Excellent channel separation and depth overall with a slight tube-like quality for a solid-state portable amplifier. I really love the audio quality and presence when listening La Traviata with Joan Sutherland and Luciano Pavarotti. 
 I own the Little Dot MKI, C&C Box+, C&C XO, C&C F1, and the Xin Reference with the 15000uf cap. The character of the LDMKI is somewhat better than both the Reference and the XO and with a very smooth rolling of frequencies. The other part with the MKI is the fact that it is a simple portable amp with one thing in mind, which is audiophile in your head nirvana. As for the C&C F1, however, this amp will give the LDMKI a run for its money especially when driving headphones lower than 150-ohms. 

 Sound-stage with the F1 is somewhat more expansive than with the stock op-amp fitted in the LDMKI (by the way I have ordered the LT1364 based on original reviewer's recommendation). The F1 is a four-channel type amp using the AD822x4-buffers (after asking a friend to scratch off the epoxy goo on the amp chip) with both a gain switch and sound-field enhancer (aside from the gain, the SF switch is never used for any reason). I have to say the sound character with the F1 is much more different than with MKI.

 For one thing the clarity of the vocals and instruments are more precise in the stereo space between the left and right ear. The sound-stage is very three-dimensional, however the warmth is not quite there since this amp was specifically designed for use with earphones, IEMs, and headphones with an impedance of less than 150-ohms. I have used the HD650 with this amp and to my surprise, the F1 can actually drive the 300-ohm headphones with roughly the same authority as the LDMKI can (the F1 is designed to drive up to 300-ohm loads with the 10000uf cap installed). Sonic clarity is the better word I would describe the F1 while the Little Dot MKI is audiophile bliss.

 That said, hopefully I will have some suggestions from fellow forum post members about this site and audio considerations. Plus I will later on post a detailed review of coupling the MKI and or the F1 with my recent purchase of the JVC-Victor HP-AL1000 clip-on earphone. I still own the ATH-ew9 and to this day think that with the proper amp, the audio character will be close the favorite KOSS KSC75 (I think it is this one, correct me if I am wrong). Until then , THKS


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yklee118* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess nobody read the posts that I put up. Anyway I am both a head-fi and audiophile. Comparing from the number of amps of have, I have come to the conclusion that after over 300-hours racked up with the Little Dot MKI, the sound stage, quality with the HD650, HD280, ATH-W1000, and the K501, is astounding. Excellent channel separation and depth overall with a slight tube-like quality for a solid-state portable amplifier. I really love the audio quality and presence when listening La Traviata with Joan Sutherland and Luciano Pavarotti. 
 I own the Little Dot MKI, C&C Box+, C&C XO, C&C F1, and the Xin Reference with the 15000uf cap. The character of the LDMKI is somewhat better than both the Reference and the XO and with a very smooth rolling of frequencies. The other part with the MKI is the fact that it is a simple portable amp with one thing in mind, which is audiophile in your head nirvana. As for the C&C F1, however, this amp will give the LDMKI a run for its money especially when driving headphones lower than 150-ohms. 

 Sound-stage with the F1 is somewhat more expansive than with the stock op-amp fitted in the LDMKI (by the way I have ordered the LT1364 based on original reviewer's recommendation). The F1 is a four-channel type amp using the AD822x4-buffers (after asking a friend to scratch off the epoxy goo on the amp chip) with both a gain switch and sound-field enhancer (aside from the gain, the SF switch is never used for any reason). I have to say the sound character with the F1 is much more different than with MKI.

 For one thing the clarity of the vocals and instruments are more precise in the stereo space between the left and right ear. The sound-stage is very three-dimensional, however the warmth is not quite there since this amp was specifically designed for use with earphones, IEMs, and headphones with an impedance of less than 150-ohms. I have used the HD650 with this amp and to my surprise, the F1 can actually drive the 300-ohm headphones with roughly the same authority as the LDMKI can (the F1 is designed to drive up to 300-ohm loads with the 10000uf cap installed). Sonic clarity is the better word I would describe the F1 while the Little Dot MKI is audiophile bliss.

 That said, hopefully I will have some suggestions from fellow forum post members about this site and audio considerations. Plus I will later on post a detailed review of coupling the MKI and or the F1 with my recent purchase of the JVC-Victor HP-AL1000 clip-on earphone. I still own the ATH-ew9 and to this day think that with the proper amp, the audio character will be close the favorite KOSS KSC75 (I think it is this one, correct me if I am wrong). Until then , THKS_

 

Sorry if I missed any earlier posts. The mailer hasn't been giving me all the posts properly for the last 3 months.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for the stock opamp mini-review! To be honest, I am surprised the MK1 will hold up so well, with the stock opamp installed. When you replace it with the LT1364, you are in for a real treat! It improves this little power house in almost every way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be looking forward to your impressions when you get yours.


----------



## yklee118

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FAQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you sure it was the AD822? It's not exactly a buffer, with only 15 mA (min) of output current. Even with two channels paralleled, it's just 30 mA. Aren't there any power transistors or something else? It would make very little sense to use a 10000uF power supply cap (well it makes little sense anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and then use such low current active devices._

 

Just to clarify, the AD822 is the op-amp with 4-separate buffers. As for the buffers, I have no idea what they are since if I remove anymore of the tape used to insulate from the bottom of the chassis, it will clearly ruin the amp. The large cap is for additional power reserve since the F1 uses a 3.7-VDC Lithium Ion battery pack. The cap adds additional power reserve and linear response somewhat like the Xin Reference. Check the headb website. 

 Just to follow response, since patience is a virtue, once the op-amp upgrade arrives, I will install it and provide a response. I know that this little amp will stand the test of time like some of the older equipment of ancient times. I will probably used both the HD650 and HD280 to compare with in sonic signature with my benchmark headphone, the Sennheiser HE/BE90 Orpheus.

 Until then, thanks.

 NOTE: The C&C F1 has a power cap to both provide clean power reserves to supply the power transistors (based on my EE-friend of mine) and provide linear response. As for the output current, it is slightly less than what is provided with the C&C Box+.


----------



## spookygonk

Finally ordered my LT1364 op amps even though I've been thoroughly enjoying the (bog standard) Mk1 with a rockbox'd Ipod Nano v1 and Senn HD-580 headphones.


----------



## bond

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally ordered my LT1364 op amps even though I've been thoroughly enjoying the (bog standard) Mk1 with a rockbox'd Ipod Nano v1 and Senn HD-580 headphones._

 

You probably should measure the DC offset voltage on the outputs after installing the LT1364, since the Mk1 wasn't designed for a high input bias current opamp like it. If it were my amp and phones I'd definitely do it.


----------



## spookygonk

Really? Many Mk1 owners have put the LT1364 in their amps without problems, I've had a quick read through this thread and that hasn't come up before now.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really? Many Mk1 owners have put the LT1364 in their amps without problems, I've had a quick read through this thread and that hasn't come up before now._

 

Ignore Andrea. (FAQ/BOND) A person who keeps coming back and getting banned again. See this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f11/at...t-life-288523/


----------



## spookygonk

Ah, that explains it, thought there was something fishy going on. Thanks. _/phew_

*edit*Ordered the op-amp on the 18th May and they arrived this morning! Lovely, now to pluck up the nerve to open up the case and mod this dude.


----------



## yklee118

I remember the detail nuances that the MK-I has prior to op-amp change. Good bass definition, neutral mid-ranges, and a smooth roll toward the high-frequency band. Sonically transparent even with the overly detailed HD280. Since this is the headphone that I used for most of my out of home listening, I will give you a fellow head-fier's a clean and simple.

 Penchum was correct in using this op-amp in every single aspect. The sonic signature has improved to a significant degree. The high to mid range transistion is exceptionally smooth with clean and linear low-frequency response. I thought that nirvana with MK-I was reached, now it seems that my head is in Heaven with the LT1364 in the MK-I. The music reaches new heights that now it is fully on-par with the BE/HEV90 Orpheus. The Orpheus has excellent sonic character with a tube-like quality behind it. Very smooth and warm (and somewhat dark) is what I would characterize the Orpheus, however the change with the MK-I, smooth and warm with an increase in overall definition. The harshness has been completely removed and replaced with a sense of warmth that was not previously been heard of when used with the LM-4562. Don't get me wrong, the LDMK-I actually amplifies the music transparently with a slight bit of harshness, however overall very good to listen to over extended periods of time. 

 However once I switched out the op-amp with the LT1364, the smile on my face turned to a flat out wide mouth grin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This change will actually make any audiophile (headphile) setup shine and this upgrade is not that costly in overall aspect of the world of audio. The soundstage is widened to the extent that I no longer hear the music from the headphones, but rather out there in space in a near 360-degree reality. Transparent without any of the original harshness so listening pleasure will be further heightened. 

 Give me two-days, and I will give a more detailed feeling about this upgrade.

 Thanks again Penchum

 YKL


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yklee118* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I remember the detail nuances that the MK-I has prior to op-amp change. Good bass definition, neutral mid-ranges, and a smooth roll toward the high-frequency band. Sonically transparent even with the overly detailed HD280. Since this is the headphone that I used for most of my out of home listening, I will give you a fellow head-fier's a clean and simple.

 Penchum was correct in using this op-amp in every single aspect. The sonic signature has improved to a significant degree. The high to mid range transistion is exceptionally smooth with clean and linear low-frequency response. I thought that nirvana with MK-I was reached, now it seems that my head is in Heaven with the LT1364 in the MK-I. The music reaches new heights that now it is fully on-par with the BE/HEV90 Orpheus. The Orpheus has excellent sonic character with a tube-like quality behind it. Very smooth and warm (and somewhat dark) is what I would characterize the Orpheus, however the change with the MK-I, smooth and warm with an increase in overall definition. The harshness has been completely removed and replaced with a sense of warmth that was not previously been heard of when used with the LM-4562. Don't get me wrong, the LDMK-I actually amplifies the music transparently with a slight bit of harshness, however overall very good to listen to over extended periods of time. 

 However once I switched out the op-amp with the LT1364, the smile on my face turned to a flat out wide mouth grin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This change will actually make any audiophile (headphile) setup shine and this upgrade is not that costly in overall aspect of the world of audio. The soundstage is widened to the extent that I no longer hear the music from the headphones, but rather out there in space in a near 360-degree reality. Transparent without any of the original harshness so listening pleasure will be further heightened. 

 Give me two-days, and I will give a more detailed feeling about this upgrade.

 Thanks again Penchum

 YKL_

 

WOW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the vote of confidence, and of course, the confirmation on the LT1364. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The first time I put the LT1364 in, I was listening while soldering another damn tweak on something else. I discovered after about 10 minutes, that I was just sitting there, with the hot iron in one hand, and the solder in the other, jamming to the music! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hadn't soldered anything yet! I put them down and closed my eyes and listened for a few minutes. I could hardly believe what I was hearing. I finished the tweak and then listened to the MK1 for the rest of the night. It had become an amp worth 3 times it's price, in a matter of moments.


----------



## Harryo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, that explains it, thought there was something fishy going on. Thanks. /phew

*edit*Ordered the op-amp on the 18th May and they arrived this morning! Lovely, now to pluck up the nerve to open up the case and mod this dude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hello Spookygonk, do you mind telling us where you ordered the op-amps from?

 Just been checking out Farnell and they have a 'minimum' order requirement.

 Bought some other op-amps from them recently but had to buy odd items that I did not want just to bring the order up to the minimum requirement.

 Harryo


----------



## mitchb

I got one for fun. It's giving my Pedator a scare. More weight. More guts. Much heavier though.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mitchb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got one for fun. It's giving my Pedator a scare. More weight. More guts. Much heavier though._

 

I forgot, did you already do the Opamp change to LT1364?


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Harryo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello Spookygonk, do you mind telling us where you ordered the op-amps from?_

 

I got mine from Linear Technology as free samples. Created an account and set myself up as a student with my company as "home" and they posted them out (with a UK postmark, I might add). When I get a bit of spare time next week I'll swap it over., however, tThis does mean I'll have to tear myself away from listening to it with my Ipod Nano mk1 running Rockbox and FLAC for a while.

 (see also post 31 in this thread).

 HTH


----------



## Harryo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got mine from Linear Technology as free samples. Created an account and set myself up as a student with my company as "home" and they posted them out (with a UK postmark, I might add). 
 HTH_

 

Thanks for the info. Will give it a try!

 Cheers - Harryo


----------



## yklee118

36-hours of additional burn-in and the Little dot MKI outshines the Xin Reference in many regards. Dynamic passages from Delos Recordings of the Rite of Spring Act one and two show with the op-amp upgrade from the LM4562 to LT1364, the changes are rather significant. Increase in overall dynamic range plus an increase of overall definition. Lower and tighter bass extension in both the Sennheiser HD650 and hd280. more so with the 280 since of closed analytical nature. 

 National Semiconductor's LM4562 is a good choice of an op-amp for the Little Dot MKI for those seeking to have a great amp with the AKG K-series and Beyerdynamic headphones since this chip with actually be somewhat balanced toward the quality of the drivers used in their headphones. The Sennheiser HD series headphones are designed more toward listening enjoyment more than anything else and as such proper amplification is required to reap the benefits of such a design. Penchum's recommendation to go with Linear Technology's LT1364 is the more sincere and excellent choice. I do not intend to use the old chip and since this upgrade, I decided to retire the Xin Reference (after the battery clip broke yet again) and just received an identical LDMKI with the LM chip for the AKG K501 that I still own. 

 36-hours later the true definition of the music I was listening to began to show and the smile turn to a grin on my face. The dynamic passages of Igor Stravinsky's Rite of Spring by Delos showed the deep power reserves that this little amp has to offer with the help of the LT1364 to remove the brightness factor and introduce the music with a much more defined presence in both audiophile quality and soundstage dimension. Using the HD650 with the Cardas Cable upgrade, 1/4" to 1/8" adapter by Moon Audio "Blue Dragon version One", and a Moon Audio "Blue Dragon version 1" silver audio interconnect as reference, the soundstage is presented with what feels like a live lifelike presence and with the listener sitting about six rows dead center. Instrument placement in space in front of you is very precise with the horn section sounding full with every breath heard clearly. The percussion instruments heard in the upper right quadrant can be heard loud and clear with the level of decay expected during analytical listening.

 Then switching to Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture conducted by Erich Kunzel, Telarc Released recording, the chorus singing followed by the strings are so well defined in space, once you close your eyes and lay back, I swear that I am actually sitting sixth row dead center listening the tapping of the conductor and the music playing right in front of me. The op-amp upgrade is a must to those who enjoy music.

 Now toward jazz, Stanley Thomas Keiser's Secret Island Album is another classic example on how well the LDMKI performs with the LT1364. This album utilizes twin balanced microphone techniques with excellent mixing qualities, and is released by Clarity Recordings. The two tracks I used is both 1 and 2 which are "Secret Island" and "House of Wild Dreams". Now the LM4562 would reproduce the notes from the Sax, Drums, the bass, and piano with excellent precision, however the sonic character with this op-amp is more toward those who purchase headphones to just listen to music without feeling fatigued to certain level. Still enjoyable if it weren't a slight amount brightening in the Sax especially since this recording actually will exploit the dryness factor with the LDMKI while using the LM4562. This changes from dry to warm and lively with the LT1364. The overall sonic signature does not change, it how this op-amp reshapes the waveform to present a more lifelike appeal while tightening the bass extension slightly. Again it feels like you are sitting dead center and six rows back.

 For current LDMKI owners, if you think that you have achieved nirvana with the stock LM4562, I highly recommend the PENCHUM exclusive upgrade recommendation and swap out the stock op-amp and go for Linear Technology's LT1364. There other op-amps out there, however I do have an associate that has all the other usable op-amps for the LDMKI (I actually got one of these amps for him on his BDAY) and now he is ordering the LT1364. 

 One final note, Listening to Jennifer Warnes "Famous Blue Raincoat", her voice is ever so vibrant with none of the overemphasis of treble previously found with the stock op-amp. It is like actually being there when she is singing during the recording session. This is the closest to the sound of the Orpheus HEV90 by Sennheiser.

 Everybody thanks and have an excellent day.
 '


----------



## Harryo

I have been using a Little Dot MK1 with a set of JVC HA-FX300 headphones and was somewhat disappointed with the performance.

 Following advice in this thread I have just swopped the op-amp (2.5mm allen key and just four bolts to undo to gain access to the op-amp) to the Linear Technology LT1364CN8#PBF.

 What an amazing transformation! Improved bass, midband and treble plus soundstage.

 Thanks for the tip regarding the Linear Technology op-amp Penchum this simple tweak gets a big thumbs up from me. 

 Harryo


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Harryo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been using a Little Dot MK1 with a set of JVC HA-FX300 headphones and was somewhat disappointed with the performance.

 Following advice in this thread I have just swopped the op-amp (2.5mm allen key and just four bolts to undo to gain access to the op-amp) to the Linear Technology LT1364CN8#PBF.

 What an amazing transformation! Improved bass, midband and treble plus soundstage.

 Thanks for the tip regarding the Linear Technology op-amp Penchum this simple tweak gets a big thumbs up from me. 

 Harryo_

 

Thanks for the kind words. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One little Opamp change and you have a whole different amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can get about 17 hours out of the amp, driving HD-650's with authority. That isn't very bad either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the 3 hour recharge time too.


----------



## zeroibis

Thanks for all the info guys I just ordered the LT1364CN8#PBF as a free sample. Hopefully it will come soon and sound great! 

 Also is moding my x-fi be worth it if I already have an amp or would it just make it sound even better!? (I ordered 2 samples just in case the x-fi mod uses the same one)


----------



## jfindon

I have to look around and find out where to get one of these, the review made it sound great for the money. I don't really see any other comparable ones.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jfindon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have to look around and find out where to get one of these, the review made it sound great for the money. I don't really see any other comparable ones._

 

Usually, getting one direct is the best way. Check here: Viewing a thread - Little Dot Amplifiers Purchasing Information

 Scroll down to the MK1. It shows out of stock, but you should email them and find out how long.


----------



## Shlonglor

I mailed David about the MK1, and he has some good news...

 "The Little Dot MK I will be refreshed to the Little Dot MK I+ within a few months, which is why it is out of stock."

 I asked about specs, and:

 "The specs are not yet available, however the new MK I+ will have *major improvements in some areas, while smaller improvements in others*. The price point will remain the same as the current Little Dot MK I however."

 When asked when:

 "No release estimate yet as we want to take as much time as needed to make sure everything is great the first time out."

 I am both happy and sad at the same time!

 Edit: Someone mentioned that the MK1 is less effective for lower than 150ohm phones. Anyone have any experience with that? (I need to drive the 25ohm Denons and my 64ohm HD280s)


----------



## spookygonk

Ooh, Mk1_plus_? Will resist this as my Mk1 with op-amp upgrade is perfect for me, though if Penchum says it's stupendously good then I'll have to rethink this.


----------



## Shlonglor

Anyone wanna sell their MK1 in preparation? 

 P.S. They're still available here:
Little Dot MK I Portable Headphone Amplifier - eBay (item 260214399948 end time Jun-21-08 23:36:19 PDT)


----------



## Penchum

Mk1+ !! Wow, well, I hope details are out soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it uses the LT1364!


----------



## Navyblue

Ok, great excuse to save my money here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So will there be a II+, III+, IV+ or V+? If yes it'd be great! It'd take a while for it to hit the market, and sometime more time for enough user review to build up. Hopefully by then my interest will wane.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Navyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, great excuse to save my money here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So will there be a II+, III+, IV+ or V+? If yes it'd be great! It'd take a while for it to hit the market, and sometime more time for enough user review to build up. Hopefully by then my interest will wane. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'll shoot DavidZ an email and report back.


----------



## Navyblue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll shoot DavidZ an email and report back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh no! don't!


----------



## yklee118

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shlonglor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I mailed David about the MK1, and he has some good news...

 "The Little Dot MK I will be refreshed to the Little Dot MK I+ within a few months, which is why it is out of stock."

 I asked about specs, and:

 "The specs are not yet available, however the new MK I+ will have *major improvements in some areas, while smaller improvements in others*. The price point will remain the same as the current Little Dot MK I however."

 When asked when:

 "No release estimate yet as we want to take as much time as needed to make sure everything is great the first time out."

 I am both happy and sad at the same time!

 Edit: Someone mentioned that the MK1 is less effective for lower than 150ohm phones. Anyone have any experience with that? (I need to drive the 25ohm Denons and my 64ohm HD280s)_

 

The Little Dot MK-I has no problem driving the Sennheiser HD280-Pro. In fact I use this headphone more than most of the headphones I have in my arsenal. The closed nature of the HD280 allows for us to do an AB comparison between the use of the stock OPAMP and the LM1364. Warmer with the same dynamic range as described by PENCHUM. I actually have a 16-ohm headphone by the older generation SONY Corporation and the drive is very strong with great dynamic and soundstage presence. 

 Rest assured that this amplifier will not have any issues with low impedance headphones. That is what the rear mounted gain switch is there for.


----------



## Shlonglor

Thanks, that's reassuring.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yklee118* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Little Dot MK-I has no problem driving the Sennheiser HD280-Pro. In fact I use this headphone more than most of the headphones I have in my arsenal. The closed nature of the HD280 allows for us to do an AB comparison between the use of the stock OPAMP and the LM1364. Warmer with the same dynamic range as described by PENCHUM. I actually have a 16-ohm headphone by the older generation SONY Corporation and the drive is very strong with great dynamic and soundstage presence. 

 Rest assured that this amplifier will not have any issues with low impedance headphones. That is what the rear mounted gain switch is there for._

 

X2 I tried a couple and didn't have any issues either.


----------



## APorter

Was going to pull the trigger on the MK1, but now may wait for the MK1+.


----------



## esirex

Been running with the MK1 with MS2 for almost 150 hours. And I must say the improvement was great as the hours goes by. As I thought I have reach nirvana on the stock opamp, I pop in the LT1364. Instant reaction was holy molly....where did all the sounds that i never heard came from. I hear extra things that I had never hear b4, the staging has improved drastically, the brightness was tone down and vocals are much warm...its no regrets for switching and no way I am turning back to the stock opamp.


----------



## jfindon

I have a question. Right now I'm listening to my SR-225s on my computer, and I just plugged them into the jack on my Logitech Z-560 speakers and the bass is much more present than on my Zune. How would amping my Zune with the MK1 compare to the sound I hear through my PC, would there be just as much bass?


----------



## mitchb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jfindon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a question. Right now I'm listening to my SR-225s on my computer, and I just plugged them into the jack on my Logitech Z-560 speakers and the bass is much more present than on my Zune. How would amping my Zune with the MK1 compare to the sound I hear through my PC, would there be just as much bass?_

 

)Firstly , plugging your headphones into your logitech speakers is not the same as plugging them into your computer. theheadphone output of your logitech, good or bad , is what you hearing. Not your computer. Unless you are running one snazzy sound card in your computer the Mk 1 will blow your mind just on how much more of evertything there is. You'll be pleasantly surprised. You won't experct what you'll be about to hear.
 Have fun.


----------



## jfindon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mitchb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_)Firstly , plugging your headphones into your logitech speakers is not the same as plugging them into your computer. theheadphone output of your logitech, good or bad , is what you hearing. Not your computer. Unless you are running one snazzy sound card in your computer the Mk 1 will blow your mind just on how much more of evertything there is. You'll be pleasantly surprised. You won't experct what you'll be about to hear.
 Have fun._

 

Well that's what I meant, I'm listening to them through my speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would there be a difference if I plugged them into my sound card?

 Either way I'll wait until this new MK1+ or whatever comes out and go from there. Need to let my card cool down anyway, I just bought my first DSLR


----------



## Penchum

I asked DavidZ if he could expand upon the news for the MK1+. Here is his reply: 

 "The MK I+ will essentially be a refresh of the currently Little Dot MK I, with a slightly improved circuit for better sound quality with a wide variety of op-amps."

 Sounds interesting.


----------



## jfindon

I guess I'll wait for the new one then. I hope it's out soon.

 EDIT: Wow, I hope it comes *really* soon because I can't even listen to my Zune and SR225s anymore after listening to them through my speakers, there is ZERO bass on my Zune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely need an amp now.


----------



## imagemaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I asked DavidZ if he could expand upon the news for the MK1+. Here is his reply: 

 "The MK I+ will essentially be a refresh of the currently Little Dot MK I, with a slightly improved circuit for better sound quality with a wide variety of op-amps."

 Sounds interesting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

[size=small]Hello, Penchum:

 I am new to this forum, and decided to join after reading with great interest your wonderful review of the LD MK1. I tried to purchase it on eBay from Jasmine, based mostly on your glowing description of it. Unfortunately I was unable to get it, and after two attempts to contact the seller, I finally received a reply, stating that he was unable to ship the unit because of a restriction that the China government has imposed on shipping the Lithium-Ion batteries that are part of it.

 Shortly after, I was lucky to find a "used, in like new condition" LD MK1 on eBay, and purchased it with "Buy It Now" for $92 plus $8.25 S&H. I am expecting to receive it next week. The seller stated that the unit has had some 15-20 hours of use only, so judging from that, it may be barely beginning to be burned in. He also offers a 3-day return, if not satisfied. I will much appreciate it if you can advise me on what to look out for while testing the unit. 

 Before too long, I intend to purchase either the Sennheiser HD600 or the HD650 Headphones, and am trying to decide between the two, but have not had the chance to hear-test either of these. I noticed that you now have both. Which ones do you like better? I am a musician (retired music professor) with a good ear, and seek to hear as much of clear undistorted and uncolored source detail as I can with as flat a response as possible. Don't we all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In some online reviews I read that the 650s are smoother, and perhaps even too smooth, and less detailed than the 600s. Is this the case as far as you are concerned? Right now, while deciding which to purchase, I do not have any high end headphones, and will be testing the LD MK1 with my Sony MDR6s, and my Nakamichi SP-7s; for portable use -- walking, exercising, etc. I use the Sennheiser PX100s.

 I look forward to your reply.

 Best Regards,
 imagemaker[/size]


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *imagemaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=small]Hello, Penchum:

 I am new to this forum, and decided to join after reading with great interest your wonderful review of the LD MK1. I tried to purchase it on eBay from Jasmine, based mostly on your glowing description of it. Unfortunately I was unable to get it, and after two attempts to contact the seller, I finally received a reply, stating that he was unable to ship the unit because of a restriction that the China government has imposed on shipping the Lithium-Ion batteries that are part of it.

 Shortly after, I was lucky to find a "used, in like new condition" LD MK1 on eBay, and purchased it with "Buy It Now" for $92 plus $8.25 S&H. I am expecting to receive it next week. The seller stated that the unit has had some 15-20 hours of use only, so judging from that, it may be barely beginning to be burned in. He also offers a 3-day return, if not satisfied. I will much appreciate it if you can advise me on what to look out for while testing the unit. 

 Before too long, I intend to purchase either the Sennheiser HD600 or the HD650 Headphones, and am trying to decide between the two, but have not had the chance to hear-test either of these. I noticed that you now have both. Which ones do you like better? I am a musician (retired music professor) with a good ear, and seek to hear as much of clear undistorted and uncolored source detail as I can with as flat a response as possible. Don't we all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In some online reviews I read that the 650s are smoother, and perhaps even too smooth, and less detailed than the 600s. Is this the case as far as you are concerned? Right now, while deciding which to purchase, I do not have any high end headphones, and will be testing the LD MK1 with my Sony MDR6s, and my Nakamichi SP-7s; for portable use -- walking, exercising, etc. I use the Sennheiser PX100s.

 I look forward to your reply.

 Best Regards,
 imagemaker[/size]_

 

Hi, and welcome!

 The differences between the HD-600 and HD-650 is an ongoing topic for some folks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To me, it's pretty simple. If you are after "purity" of reproduction, go with the HD-600's. If you want a smoother presentation, without loosing any detail, go with the HD-650's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both headphones new, will NEED at least 250 hours to mature, sometimes a little more. I would just listen to them while you are maturing them. It isn't like they sound "bad" out of the box, just better after maturing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In many respects, it is nice to end up with both headphones. Late at night, I like to drift off using the HD-650's. When I want to listen to pure solid state, out come the HD-600's. I use both with my tube amps, and they are a blast.

 The place I got my HD-600's from has a decent price and shipping options, it is here: Sennheiser HD 600 - CompUPlus Direct and you have to click to see the $282 price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope this helps some!


----------



## Thrymr

Well ... just bought the triple.fis some days ago, but now I'm considering this little baby too.

 Do you think that the audio quality will increase dramatically? (they're unamped 'til now)
 I do need a special cable, don't I?
 Source is an iPod Video 30GB (5G), with the triple.fis and ALAC/320kbs MP3 files.

 105€ (incl. shipping) isn't that much, but importing stuff from China without a real need for it ... well, just too much work.


----------



## imagemaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, and welcome!

 The differences between the HD-600 and HD-650 is an ongoing topic for some folks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To me, it's pretty simple. If you are after "purity" of reproduction, go with the HD-600's. If you want a smoother presentation, without loosing any detail, go with the HD-650's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both headphones new, will NEED at least 250 hours to mature, sometimes a little more. I would just listen to them while you are maturing them. It isn't like they sound "bad" out of the box, just better after maturing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In many respects, it is nice to end up with both headphones. Late at night, I like to drift off using the HD-650's. When I want to listen to pure solid state, out come the HD-600's. I use both with my tube amps, and they are a blast.

 The place I got my HD-600's from has a decent price and shipping options, it is here: Sennheiser HD 600 - CompUPlus Direct and you have to click to see the $282 price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope this helps some! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

[size=small]

 Thank you so much for your response, Penchum!

 What are your thoughts about what to look for while testing the used LD MK1 that will arrive next week?

 All the Best!
 imagemaker[/size]


----------



## imagemaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, and welcome!

 The differences between the HD-600 and HD-650 is an ongoing topic for some folks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To me, it's pretty simple. If you are after "purity" of reproduction, go with the HD-600's. If you want a smoother presentation, without loosing any detail, go with the HD-650's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both headphones new, will NEED at least 250 hours to mature, sometimes a little more. I would just listen to them while you are maturing them. It isn't like they sound "bad" out of the box, just better after maturing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In many respects, it is nice to end up with both headphones. Late at night, I like to drift off using the HD-650's. When I want to listen to pure solid state, out come the HD-600's. I use both with my tube amps, and they are a blast.

 The place I got my HD-600's from has a decent price and shipping options, it is here: Sennheiser HD 600 - CompUPlus Direct and you have to click to see the $282 price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope this helps some! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

[size=small]

 Thank you so much for your response, Penchum!

 What are your thoughts about what to look for while testing the used LD MK1 that will arrive next week?

 All the Best!
 imagemaker[/size]


----------



## jfindon

It's really un-fun waiting for this new version, I probably won't even use my Zune until I get one. I wish there was a way to rent the current version to use until the + came out


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *imagemaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=small]

 Thank you so much for your response, Penchum!

 What are your thoughts about what to look for while testing the used LD MK1 that will arrive next week?

 All the Best!
 imagemaker[/size]_

 

I'd look to see if the previous own upgraded the original Opamp (LM4562) to the much better LT1364. If you can find out ahead of time via email, you could order the LT1364 (if needed) and get it heading your way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'd run the MK1 until it was totally discharged, then charge it for 3 hours (full charge) and then time how long it takes to completely discharge it. You should be able to get more than 17 hours off of a full charge.

 There isn't much else to check.


----------



## imagemaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd look to see if the previous own upgraded the original Opamp (LM4562) to the much better LT1364. If you can find out ahead of time via email, you could order the LT1364 (if needed) and get it heading your way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I guess I'd run the MK1 until it was totally discharged, then charge it for 3 hours (full charge) and then time how long it takes to completely discharge it. You should be able to get more than 17 hours off of a full charge.

 There isn't much else to check. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

[size=small]Thanks for the tips, Penchum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I will do that, and yes, because I was determined to get a MK1 after reading your review, I did order an LT1364CN8#PBF last week from Linear Technology, and it is on its way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I doubt that the former owner has replaced the Opamp, because according to the seller, this unit belonged to his friend, who didn't have much interest in using it. But, I will do as you suggest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again, and All the Best!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 imagemaker[/size]


----------



## imagemaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd look to see if the previous own upgraded the original Opamp (LM4562) to the much better LT1364. If you can find out ahead of time via email, you could order the LT1364 (if needed) and get it heading your way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'd run the MK1 until it was totally discharged, then charge it for 3 hours (full charge) and then time how long it takes to completely discharge it. You should be able to get more than 17 hours off of a full charge.

 There isn't much else to check. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

[size=small] Hi again, Penchum,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did email the seller, and he stated that he was sure the original Opamp is in the unit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On another note, I just ordered the Sennheiser HD600s from Amazon. Though their price was a bit higher than Compuplus i.e., $298.52, since I have a prime account with Amazon, I get free 2nd day air shipping. I checked Compuplus, and as you stated the price is $282, but with slower standard shipping it comes to $296.95, so for the $1.57 extra I am paying Amazon, I will receive them sooner (Wednesday). And, of course, I can't wait to try them, and may end up throwing away my other cans after I do!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!
 imagemaker
 [/size]


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *imagemaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=small] Hi again, Penchum,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did email the seller, and he stated that he was sure the original Opamp is in the unit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On another note, I just ordered the Sennheiser HD600s from Amazon. Though their price was a bit higher than Compuplus i.e., $298.52, since I have a prime account with Amazon, I get free 2nd day air shipping. I checked Compuplus, and as you stated the price is $282, but with slower standard shipping it comes to $296.95, so for the $1.57 extra I am paying Amazon, I will receive them sooner (Wednesday). And, of course, I can't wait to try them, and may end up throwing away my other cans after I do!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!
 imagemaker
 [/size]_

 


 Good score! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure you keep your box the HD-600s come in. If you ever need to send them in for repair, Sennheiser wants them shipped in that original box.

 Hint of the day: Always have a extra pair of headphones (even if they stink) for those unseen problems/needs that might come up. My favorite is the neighbor, who wants to borrow one of my headphones. I dig out my old HD-280pros and let him use those.


----------



## imagemaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good score! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure you keep your box the HD-600s come in. If you ever need to send them in for repair, Sennheiser wants them shipped in that original box.

 Hint of the day: Always have a extra pair of headphones (even if they stink) for those unseen problems/needs that might come up. My favorite is the neighbor, who wants to borrow one of my headphones. I dig out my old HD-280pros and let him use those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

[size=small] Good thoughts about keeping the HD600 box, and an extra set of headphones!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will keep that in mind.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, the Sony MDR6s are not too bad, and neither are the Nakamichis, though the latter tend to be too shrill in the highs. And, yes I have a bunch of cheap Sonys and Panasonics that I can keep for unforeseen situations such as you describe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again, and All the Best!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 imagemaker
 [/size]


----------



## Penchum

I looks like we made the move to the "portable" amp forum ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Maybe now, the MK1 will not get lost in the crowd so much.


----------



## Harvey/ Ga

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I looks like we made the move to the "portable" amp forum ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Maybe now, the MK1 will not get lost in the crowd so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Many thanks to you and all who commented on the LD Mk1. As it's no longer available, I'll have to make do with my Microshar 107B until the Mk1+ becomes available.


----------



## imagemaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, and welcome!

 The differences between the HD-600 and HD-650 is an ongoing topic for some folks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To me, it's pretty simple. If you are after "purity" of reproduction, go with the HD-600's. If you want a smoother presentation, without loosing any detail, go with the HD-650's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both headphones new, will NEED at least 250 hours to mature, sometimes a little more. I would just listen to them while you are maturing them. It isn't like they sound "bad" out of the box, just better after maturing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In many respects, it is nice to end up with both headphones. Late at night, I like to drift off using the HD-650's. When I want to listen to pure solid state, out come the HD-600's. I use both with my tube amps, and they are a blast.

 The place I got my HD-600's from has a decent price and shipping options, it is here: Sennheiser HD 600 - CompUPlus Direct and you have to click to see the $282 price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope this helps some! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

[size=small] Hello again, Penchum

 I have been re-reading our conversation regarding the LD MK1 and the HD-600, and your comments about maturing the headphones for 250 hours at least, and that triggered some thoughts: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My practice until now has been to break in my older headphones by connecting them to my desktop computer, and simply playing music around the clock into them, but I recently read online about some Head-Fi'ers breaking in their head gear and electronics by using pink noise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What is your opinion on pink noise vs. music for burning in electronics and breaking in headphones? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which do you think is the preferable method? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should be getting my HD600s very soon now, as well as my LD MK1, so any advice from you will be much appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks and All the Best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 imagemaker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size]


----------



## yklee118

After another full 80-hours burn-in of my latest earphone, the JVC-Victor HP-AL1000 earphone is one with the world of high-end audio. The highs, mids, and lows are presented with excellent clarity. The soundstage is ever so presented with the coupling of the Little Dot MKI with the LT1364 upgrade. All of the initial stages of harshness presented at 0 to 20-hour marks are gone. Smooth stages from high to mid are ever so presented with the same dynamic gusto that of the Sennheiser HD595. 

 Mind you now that the JVC-Victor HP-AL1000 is an open style clip-on earphone that rivals the Audio Technica ATH-EW9 in terms of overall sonic character and soundstage representation. All of this description only applies when the earphone is amplified. All of what I have said with earphone will be meaningless if one were to plug this small audio bliss directly into the source. Amplification is required in order for this earphone sound the best.

 The money factor now is better than ever since the ATH-EW9 is about double the price of the HP-AL1000. If you know anybody with this set of earphones, please try it with the Little Dot MKI. You will not be disappointed. The C&C F1 is a close second in the sound department with this earphone. Another recommendation for those who are seeking great sound without the bulk.

 YKL


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *imagemaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=small] Hello again, Penchum

 I have been re-reading our conversation regarding the LD MK1 and the HD-600, and your comments about maturing the headphones for 250 hours at least, and that triggered some thoughts: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My practice until now has been to break in my older headphones by connecting them to my desktop computer, and simply playing music around the clock into them, but I recently read online about some Head-Fi'ers breaking in their head gear and electronics by using pink noise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What is your opinion on pink noise vs. music for burning in electronics and breaking in headphones? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which do you think is the preferable method? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should be getting my HD600s very soon now, as well as my LD MK1, so any advice from you will be much appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks and All the Best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 imagemaker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size]_

 






 Gotta love the variety around here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some of us look at "maturing" headphones like you were breaking-in a new car engine. Since headphone/speaker parts are moving in a similar fashion, this isn't too hard to imagine. I like to put real music through mine, since this is what I'm going to ask them to play later....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll use different volumes, less at the beginning and more as the hours stack up. The sound quality you feed them doesn't have to be the best you have. It can be as simple as an old MP3 player set to repeat all. There is nothing wrong with listening to them as they mature, and I usually let them continue to play 24/7 in my home lab/office. I use this same method for all my gear.

 I don't believe there is anything "wrong" with using pink noise. I know several members who prefer it. I have read where some believe this method will speed up the break-in period vs. music. Who knows.


----------



## hockeyb213

yeah there is no better method it is just preference I also just use regular music and enjoy the breaking in process


----------



## imagemaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Gotta love the variety around here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some of us look at "maturing" headphones like you were breaking-in a new car engine. Since headphone/speaker parts are moving in a similar fashion, this isn't too hard to imagine. I like to put real music through mine, since this is what I'm going to ask them to play later....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll use different volumes, less at the beginning and more as the hours stack up. The sound quality you feed them doesn't have to be the best you have. It can be as simple as an old MP3 player set to repeat all. There is nothing wrong with listening to them as they mature, and I usually let them continue to play 24/7 in my home lab/office. I use this same method for all my gear.

 I don't believe there is anything "wrong" with using pink noise. I know several members who prefer it. I have read where some believe this method will speed up the break-in period vs. music. Who knows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

[size=small]

 Thanks for your thoughts, Penchum, and I tend to agree with you, if only for the simple reason that pink noise is just that -- noise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, being a musician myself, I believe that headphones are not unlike musical instruments, which need to be set to vibrate properly. 

 In my experience, a musical instrument, if played improperly by a poor player, is likely to be harmed. I am not talking here about electric guitars, etc., but classical instruments, such as woodwinds, brass instruments, and especially string instruments. In my humble opinion, subjecting the superb Sennheiser HD600 headphones to pink noise is analogous to putting a fine Stradivarius violin in the inept hands of a rank amateur who can not do it justice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course, I may be wrong in terms of how this relates to headphones, and this may be pure conjecture on my part, but I know what I am talking about when it comes to musical instruments, for I have had a lifetime of professional experience as a performing musician. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 [/size]


----------



## jfindon

Is there a real web site for these things? I have to find out as soon as they release the newer version so I can buy one.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jfindon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there a real web site for these things? I have to find out as soon as they release the newer version so I can buy one._

 

Go here: Viewing a forum - Little Dot Headphone Amplifier

 The purchasing link takes you to a page with all amps and info.


----------



## spookygonk

Gah! Finally had some time to swap out the op-amp on the LDmk1 only to find the last bolt won't come out. The other three undid fine with the allen key, but the last one wouldn't budge and now I think I've managed to strip out the hexagonal inside edge. What's the best way to get this bolt out? I was so close and now I'm stumped.


----------



## imagemaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gah! Finally had some time to swap out the op-amp on the LDmk1 only to find the last bolt won't come out. The other three undid fine with the allen key, but the last one wouldn't budge and now I think I've managed to strip out the hexagonal inside edge. What's the best way to get this bolt out? I was so close and now I'm stumped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow! I had no trouble with mine. At your own risk, you may want to try a drop (but no more) of penetrating oil, give it about 12 hours to let it penetrate, and then use a screw extractor of the correct size, inserted into the stripped hexagonal hole, and with the aid of a T-handle try carefully turning the screw in a counterclockwise direction. 

 Good Luck!


----------



## spookygonk

Damn thing still didn't budge so got my Step Dad to drill the top of the offending bolt out, so now I have access to the insides.
 Next question, how do I remove the insides out carefully to swap over the op-amp?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn thing still didn't budge so got my Step Dad to drill the top of the offending bolt out, so now I have access to the insides.
 Next question, how do I remove the insides out carefully to swap over the op-amp?_

 

Hey SG!

 Carefully push the battery pack and rear of the circuit board inward, to push everything out the front. If you are just swapping the Opamp, you don't have to push everything all the way out, just maybe half way or so. Swap them and carefully push everything back in, install the ends. Ta Da! All done.


----------



## spookygonk

Thank you Penchum, will give it a try later on.

 .._later on_
 Well that worked out OK in the end. The fourth stuck bolt was cross threaded, which explains why it didn't want to come out but with a pair of pliers I was able to pull out the rest of the thread. The unit seems pretty secure with three bolts holding it together and I only got a cople of scratches to the end plates for my troubles.

 Swapping the op-amp was simple enough, after I triple checked the orientation of the pins (didn't want to mess _that_ up!).

 The sound? Well, it seems to have spread out somewhat, less 'head centred' if you know what I mean. I think there also seems to be less of a mid range hump and I'm definitely hearing more information in the top range (hearing stuff in Meshuggah's _obZen_ I haven't heard before. Do I need to re-burn it in now or is it good-to-go?

 Damn, this is fun, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I think trying valves would be more nerve wracking.


----------



## spookygonk

Update:
 Not happy. With some music it didn't feel like there was detail there from what I remembered with the old op-amp. Guitars on Creed's _Weathered_ CD ( in FLAC) sounded distorted / clipped and listening to the title track of Shaft, the vocals of Isaac Hayes was muffled, I couldn't hear what he was saying. So, thinking there was too much bass I went into the Rockbox settings on the Nano v1 I've been using to try some tweaking and find that crossfeed was switched on. Switched it off and the audio is perfect again. The tracks I had problems with now are crystal clear. Phew, it was user error and not the LD Mk1 to blame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gave the Mk1 a good run through last night with a selection of music through my Senn HD-580s and it was really enjoyable. I now know what all the fuss was about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now to sort out my iPod Mini...


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Update:
 Not happy. With some music it didn't feel like there was detail there from what I remembered with the old op-amp. Guitars on Creed's Weathered CD ( in FLAC) sounded distorted / clipped and listening to the title track of Shaft, the vocals of Isaac Hayes was muffled, I couldn't hear what he was saying. So, thinking there was too much bass I went into the Rockbox settings on the Nano v1 I've been using to try some tweaking and find that crossfeed was switched on. Switched it off and the audio is perfect again. The tracks I had problems with now are crystal clear. Phew, it was user error and not the LD Mk1 to blame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gave the Mk1 a good run through last night with a selection of music through my Senn HD-580s and it was really enjoyable. I now know what all the fuss was about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now to sort out my iPod Mini..._

 

It's good to hear things have worked out. That Opamp mod is just plain amazing on so many levels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a good one!


----------



## Angry

Now Little Dot upgraded the MK1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Specs in Chinese here.


----------



## spookygonk

OK so how does the insides of the mk1+ differ to the original Mk1?
*edit* found a couple of photos.

 Mk1





 Mk1+





 Can't see op-amp modding capability in the Mk1+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are the two chrome and black oblongs in the Mk1 that are in the place of the op-amp in the Mk1?


----------



## jfindon

Someone just replied over at the Little Dot forums that they got their MK1+... I'm trying to figure out where and how much.


----------



## Pete7

There appears to be no op-amp rolling capability with the Little Dot MKI+. Those are the can-style op-amps soldered onto the board.
 "MK I+ is the MK I' enhanced version, circuit complete revision, adopted the National Semiconductor as of ultra-low distortion OP and BUF: *LME49710HA / LME49600TS which LME49710HA* is the series of top-level metal package OP. The machine used two 700 mA / h with the protection of the internal lithium battery-powered, full of power can work for 35 hours"


----------



## Navyblue

It's kind of an irony.

 I revisited this thread yesterday to check out about the new Mk1+, and learned that opamp is no longer interchangeable. Power output rating and supply voltage are decreased, probably in an effort to extend battery life.

 Today I came home with the Mk1. I figured that I have to get it now while I still could. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was expecting to hear the "brightness" mentioned with the stock opamp, and since the ER-4P that I am using is on the bright side too. I also expected to hear the narrow sound stage mentioned here when the amp is not burn in, especially sound stage on the ER-4p is on the narrow side.

 Initial impression is that I did not hear any brightness with it, may be I am accustomed to the sound signature of AKG and Etymotic, but to me it is really balanced and neutral. With my ER-4P sound stage is also noticeably wider than straight out of my DAP. And finally, I am getting enough punchy bass out of my portable without any bass boost.

 The followings are based on my very fallible memory. Compared to iBasso T1, T2, GoVibe Petite, I'd put Mk1 above them. Compared to the D2 Viper stock, the D2 is warmer and has very liquid mid range but seems worse imaging, sound stage is about the same width as it is now. I have also heard the iQube, they are both quite similar sounding, neutral and balanced, iQube might be punchier, leaner and cleaner sounding, but I'm not sure. I have not heard the RSAs and Pico. I could be wrong, but I can't imagine a portable amp can get much better than this, especially for the price.

 Now I am wondering, if the LT1364 is much better than the stock opamp, what should I be expecting?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Navyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's kind of an irony.

 I revisited this thread yesterday to check out about the new Mk1+, and learned that opamp is no longer interchangeable. Power output rating and supply voltage are decreased, probably in an effort to extend battery life.

 Today I came home with the Mk1. I figured that I have to get it now while I still could. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was expecting to hear the "brightness" mentioned with the stock opamp, and since the ER-4P that I am using is on the bright side too. I also expected to hear the narrow sound stage mentioned here when the amp is not burn in, especially sound stage on the ER-4p is on the narrow side.

 Initial impression is that I did not hear any brightness with it, may be I am accustomed to the sound signature of AKG and Etymotic, but to me it is really balanced and neutral. With my ER-4P sound stage is also noticeably wider than straight out of my DAP. And finally, I am getting enough punchy bass out of my portable without any bass boost.

 The followings are based on my very fallible memory. Compared to iBasso T1, T2, GoVibe Petite, I'd put Mk1 above them. Compared to the D2 Viper stock, the D2 is warmer and has very liquid mid range but seems worse imaging, sound stage is about the same width as it is now. I have also heard the iQube, they are both quite similar sounding, neutral and balanced, iQube might be punchier, leaner and cleaner sounding, but I'm not sure. I have not heard the RSAs and Pico. I could be wrong, but I can't imagine a portable amp can get much better than this, especially for the price.

 Now I am wondering, if the LT1364 is much better than the stock opamp, what should I be expecting?_

 

Well, everyone who has changed to the LT1364 has loved it. Some extremely so! Since you can get them for free, it sure wouldn't hurt to give it a try!


----------



## Navyblue

Yea, I will definitely try it. I'm thinking of picking up a few more opamps from LT as well while i am at it. What other opamps from LT are worth trying? 

 The case work looks kinda rough from mine. The curve edges on the face plate doesn't "meet" the straight edges properly. Most hex screws looks damaged too. But other wise it is pretty solidly built, though on the heavy side.

 I'll let it burn in some hours. In the mean while, here's a show off.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Navyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yea, I will definitely try it. I'm thinking of picking up a few more opamps from LT as well while i am at it. What other opamps from LT are worth trying? 

 The case work looks kinda rough from mine. The curve edges on the face plate doesn't "meet" the straight edges properly. Most hex screws looks damaged too. But other wise it is pretty solidly built, though on the heavy side.
 snip_

 

Well, I tried all from LT I had at the time, which were LT1057, 1361, 1364, 1469, plus OPA627's on adapter, and AD797's on adapter. I may have had a couple more, but I don't have them any longer and I don't remember their numbers.


----------



## Navyblue

I ordered the four you mentioned.

 I wonder, both theoretically and practically, assuming keeping source input and volume output constant, would the use of higher gain affects battery life?


----------



## jfindon

The MKI+ will be $179 with $25 to ship. Isn't that more than the MK I was?

 I don't plan on modding anything so I should shoot for the newer one over the older on right?


----------



## spookygonk

My Mk1 was around $120 + postage from Jasmine, so that's a bit of a price hike. Question is, will it be worth the increase?


----------



## jfindon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Mk1 was around $120 + postage from Jasmine, so that's a bit of a price hike. Question is, will it be worth the increase?_

 

That's what I'm wondering, isn't the next "step up" from the MK1 only like $200-220? Not to mention a whole slew of others around the 165-200 range. This blows, I need an amp and $130 for a decent one sounded good, but now I'm getting all nickeled and dimed it seems.


----------



## Navyblue

My battery lasted me for only 9 hours on a full charge, far short of of the 20 hours promised.

 I let it play during my first charge of the recommended 4 hours, it lasted around 9 hours. I thought that it may need more charging time when it is playing. So I let it charge for 5 hours without playing, again it lasted for 9 hours.

 I am using it to drive a medium sensitivity Sennheiser HD215 at a rather loud but still listenable volume, using a non portable CDP as a source (a rather strong source in relative to a portable player). Volume is set at 2 o clock at lowest gain.

 Is something wrong?


----------



## thedauntlessone

Got over 12 hours per cycle for my MK1


----------



## Alcibiades

I know it's a bit late but that is a terrific review. I'm thinking of getting this and a Zune.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Navyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My battery lasted me for only 9 hours on a full charge, far short of of the 20 hours promised.

 I let it play during my first charge of the recommended 4 hours, it lasted around 9 hours. I thought that it may need more charging time when it is playing. So I let it charge for 5 hours without playing, again it lasted for 9 hours.

 I am using it to drive a medium sensitivity Sennheiser HD215 at a rather loud but still listenable volume, using a non portable CDP as a source (a rather strong source in relative to a portable player). Volume is set at 2 o clock at lowest gain.

 Is something wrong?_

 

Under a load, that is about what I get with mine now. It is still decent considering, but it does give me pause from time to time. My Zune80 lasts much longer, but my needs are far less than 9 hours, so I don't give it much thought. If it is too little, drop DavidZ an email and ask him about it. He may have a solution.


----------



## Navyblue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Under a load, that is about what I get with mine now. It is still decent considering, but it does give me pause from time to time. My Zune80 lasts much longer, but my needs are far less than 9 hours, so I don't give it much thought. If it is too little, drop DavidZ an email and ask him about it. He may have a solution. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Earlier in the review you mentioned that you got 17 hours driving HD580/HD650. I thought that with HD215 I should get more than that. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Navyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Earlier in the review you mentioned that you got 17 hours driving HD580/HD650. I thought that with HD215 I should get more than that. Thanks anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's the thing. I was until just recently. I had left it plugged in to the charger for a very long time, without using it, and now it gets about 9 hours off of a full charge. I thought I had done something bad to it, buy leaving it on the charger? Thoughts?


----------



## Navyblue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's the thing. I was until just recently. I had left it plugged in to the charger for a very long time, without using it, and now it gets about 9 hours off of a full charge. I thought I had done something bad to it, buy leaving it on the charger? Thoughts?_

 

I am no expert on this, but I doubt leaving a few extra charging hours would hurt.

 Btw my LED would start flashing after around 2 hours of use. I wonder if it is normal? The manual (in Chinese) says that when the power is low the LED would dim, but did not speak of intermittent blinking (and sometimes off altogether).


----------



## spookygonk

Mine seemed to give good time until I swapped op-amps over and then it seemed to give about 4 hours. I left it on charge for a long time and it seems to be going for longer now. 
 Damn, that's all a bit vague now I've read it back.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Navyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am no expert on this, but I doubt leaving a few extra charging hours would hurt.

 Btw my LED would start flashing after around 2 hours of use. I wonder if it is normal? The manual (in Chinese) says that when the power is low the LED would dim, but did not speak of intermittent blinking (and sometimes off altogether)._

 

Ow, well, I agree if it had been a few extra hours, but in my case, it was like a whole month 24/7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Silly me, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't heard of the LED flashing before. I wonder if that is a fault indicator? I'm beginning to think you should email DavidZ for the straight answers.


----------



## Navyblue

Well, at least you have proven us that by charging the Mk1 for a month wouldn't turn it into a ball of flame.


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Navyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, at least you have proven us that by charging the Mk1 for a month wouldn't turn it into a ball of flame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, thanks for that.


----------



## Navyblue

Can someone PM me LD's email address for technical support?

 Thanks.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Hi, Have a Little Dot MK 1, sound in on the bright side and would like to change the op. amp to a LT1364, anyone know of a mail order source I can get one from?

 Thanks in advance.

 Steve


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, Have a Little Dot MK 1, sound in on the bright side and would like to change the op. amp to a LT1364, anyone know of a mail order source I can get one from?

 Thanks in advance.

 Steve_

 

PM HiFlight about getting you one.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Thanks HeadphoneAddict for the Heads Up (sorry for the pun).

 Steve


----------



## DarKu

A very professional review !
 Congrats on your new toy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 You know, i thinking about it
 I tried ibasso d2 and corda 2Move, now i want something new, i see that it have a lot of power for low impedance phones, that's a good thing, i'll keep an eye on it


----------



## Navyblue

Btw guys, David has confirmed me that my battery and LED issue are not normal and suggested me to send it in. However I am kind of hesitant to do that to my new toy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, given that it works very well otherwise and the new opamps are coming in.


----------



## ri_toast

i just rolled an MKI with the LT1364, very nice sound indeed. i can hear that i need to send some quality time with EAC ripping to flac. those 128 mp3s got to go.
 i found a seller that had 10 of the MKIs, all black faces, found a belt clip case, terminated the 10' cable to 3'. I'm a walkin' hifi...errr head-fi.


----------



## exphy

would a opa 627 work in this amp?


----------



## ri_toast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *exphy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_would a opa 627 work in this amp?_

 

here's a link to some op amp tests, also posted by the op.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...re-amp-269458/

 near the bottom of the list the 627 is listed as a "good" op amp but might not be for the purpose you've intended it for. that being said; the 627 is a high quality and power hungry chip; eight legs so yes it will fit and the swap is easy. assuming you do have the socketed version; LD MKI as the + has the soldered connection. the "sound" of course would be subjective. after re-reading all of the posts i found no other reference to the 627. the lt1364 is confirmed as an upgrade. i actually get more volume and longer battery life; my perception. if you do swap it with the 627 i'd be interested in reading your results. gl


----------



## Zombie_X

Nice Review.

 IMHO, The new Little Dot MK1+ sounds even better than the MK1. The OPA in it is great for the DT880's and drives them quite well. 

 I'm going to write a short review on it.


----------



## DanHou44

hi!i make a mistake when i ordered the LT1364 i just received the LT1364CS8#PBf instead of LT1364CN8#PBf my mistake can somebody tell me the difference between the 2 thanks


----------



## ri_toast

the cs8 is an 18 leg solder on op amp...no go there. better to reorder the eight leg socket type. trust me, the stock chip will be fine until the replacement arrives. just wondering what headphones are you running and what dap do you have?
 when i ordered my chip i bought 2, where are you?

 you can pm me if you don't want to post your info, i saw your profile was empty


----------



## DanHou44

Thanks Ri-toast for the fast reply...to answer i have a D2,f10 with rockbox,T9,ihp110,zen M, but i am still shopping for the headphones ,i don't have knowledge with this and i am new here.. i j ust received the little dot mk1 at the same time the LT1364 just missing the most important the headphones lolll but i want to be sure to chose the right one ..but with this forum reading reading...i am not in bed soon ..sorry for my english) writing anyway thanks again


----------



## iriverdude

Any internal pictures?


----------



## NOTFRAGILE

Well, I've been looking for a modestly priced headphone amp for sometime. I'd been leaning towards getting it over with and dropping some serious cash on one of the Headroom Desktop amps. Based on this review and the great price I'll give this a whirl first. I bought the wife an I-pod touch for christmas and was so impressed by the sound of it I bought myself one also, a 16g 2nd g that I promptly filled with a couple hundred songs ripped at 48 x 16 wav. I just purchased a Qables SE LOG interconnect that I will use with this amp. Has anyone tried this arrangement yet? I like the sound of the I-pod as it is quite a bit. They drive my K-701s okay but I have a pair of UE 5 pros and with these something like Sarah Brightmans Fleurs du Mal can make my hairs stand up. And for me, that's what it's all about.

 Regards
 Dave


----------



## jrazmar

anyone have tried this with the PFE? How does it sound? How about with Fuze? 
 I'm torn between T4 & LD MK1+? Which one will sound better with the PFE? I have the LT1364 OPA and will use it if ever I will favor the LD MK1+ over the T4. Thanks.


----------



## zeroibis

I used the LDMKI in my initial review of the PFE here is the link: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f103/p...ml#post5697417


----------



## jrazmar

based on your review, the MK1 might be limiting the soundstage. Some hfiers have favored the T4 because it's a 4-channel architeture amp which will give a more 3D effect. Not sure though if this is relaible as I have yet to buy a T4. but I do agree with you on th vocals. PFE is just very good with vocals and minute details of music.


----------



## zeroibis

Agreed, this is why I am now looking for an opamp that will increase soundstage over the LT1364. Maybe the stock opamp was wider but I will need to test it out and find out.


----------



## bearmann

Hey there,
 I'm also interested in Little Dot's MK1... but I am curious if anybody was able to compare the MK1 and MK1+ so far?! In my opinion those two are entirely different amps and I don't know which one is "better".

 AFAIK those are the specs...

*MK1:*
LM4562NA (DIP8, socket)
TPA6120 as headphone-amp
4x3,7V power supply
Gain 2,4,8
aluminium enclosure

*MK1+:*
LN4562NA for "Normal" version, 2xLME49710HA for "Gold" version (TO-99 package)
LME49600 as buffer
2x3,7V power supply
Gain 1,2,4
aluminium enclosure (only the "Gold" version)

 On paper both have their advantages, but how do they compare in terms of sound?!

 best regards,
 bearmann


----------



## grifforama

I have had to send my Mk1 back to China 3 times.
 It has now broken YET again, and I'm not wasting my time or money any further.
 Utter crap.


----------



## spookygonk

My LD1's battery won't hold a charge I thought it charged up Ok but when I switch it on there's no charge at all (and no blue light). I've had it well over a year now, so what are my options, where can I buy a replacement battery (if that's all the problem is).

 Strangely (and annoyingly) I also found my Marantz CD-63 that's been going strong for _years_ now won't switch on.

 ...and one of my Koss KSC75's has lost the right channel


----------



## spookygonk

and I've just had a 3 month old Seagate 1TB drive fail on me (good old "click of death"). Not a good couple of days.

 Anyone got an idea on the LD Mk1?


----------



## spookygonk

* BUMP *

 My LD1's battery won't hold a charge I thought it charged up Ok but when I switch it on there's no charge at all (and no blue light). I've had it well over a year now (ordered 30th Jan 2008), so what are my options? Can I just buy a replacement 3.7V 500mAh battery (if that's all the problem is) or should I email David (jasmine_chine) direct?

 Anyone?


----------



## Palpatine

I think David told me once that the battery should last three years or so in my LD MK 1 +
 I asked him then what...do I replace it myself. He said I could but it was a little tricky as the battery is hard wired. He told me that I could send it back to them and they'd do it for me.


----------



## stang

Little bump there but yeah, for future owners definitely contact David ASAP if the problem occurs, he is very quick at replying, provided you're in relatively the same time zone. He is very helpful too and will be glad to take a look at the amp for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

